# Mi último estudio sobre la evolución de la plata



## Depeche (25 Abr 2011)

Bueno señores,lo prometido es deuda, despues del cierre de hoy, he realizado un estudio minucioso sobre la gráfica de la plata,para intentar avanzarme a lo que puede hacer en un futuro cercano.
En primer lugar, decir que me sigo manteniendo en que la plata tocará los 50 dolares el dia 28 de mayo del 2011,eso lo dije hace unos meses,y creo que así será. Por otro lado hoy hemos visto una figura de agotamiento alcista,al menos a corto plazo, la plata abrió la sesión con un hueco al alza y mucha fuerza,pero finalmente cerró mucho más abajo. En este sentido creo que en los próximos dias vamos a ver como la plata sigue goteando a la baja,concretamente hasta el dia 2 de mayo(dia que creo que finalizará la corrección). Según mis cálculos esta corrección finalizará en torno a los 42,75 dolares(puede ser unos centimos arriba o abajo),pero creo que ese será el punto aproximado del final de la corrección. Una vez tocado ese nivel,como digo,el dia 2 de mayo, la plata debería iniciar otra vez la senda alcista,pero creo que esta vez a un paso más lento y firme, para finalmente entre el dia 27 de mayo que es viernes,o el 30 de mayo que es lunes, tocar por fin los 50 dolares. A partir de ahí veremos emociones fuertes,pero de momento no voy a anticiparme,prefiero que vayamos paso a paso.

Escrito queda para que quede constancia en un futuro.


----------



## Hastur (25 Abr 2011)

Espero, que al menos por un rato no tengas razón.Tengo un largo "in the money" que no me importaría me diese un poco mas antes de esa caída.


----------



## Depeche (25 Abr 2011)

Hastur dijo:


> Espero, que al menos por un rato no tengas razón.Tengo un largo "in the money" que no me importaría me diese un poco mas antes de esa caída.



Uff,mucho cuidado con ese largo,mucha suerte, y espero equivocarme por tu bien,porque la verdad es que creo que mañana abrirá con hueco a la baja.


----------



## Hastur (26 Abr 2011)

Ya esta cotizando y esta la cosa controlada. Ha abierto igual y ha subido 20 centimos.


----------



## QuepasaRey (26 Abr 2011)

Sube 20 y descalabra 40.
Mañana que hay de comer? onzas de atun, y ensalada de karlillo.
Pero Paco volvera con las rebajas, en mayo.


----------



## Hastur (26 Abr 2011)

El SL es mi jamijo y me protege de esos descalabros.


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Bueno,
> 
> Otra oportunidad para cargar, dios sea loado.



No lo miré ayer, hoy las Wiener Philharmoniker 2011 están a 35.55, no creo que vayan a bajar mucho, esta corrección no será como la de diciembre... o sí?


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (26 Abr 2011)

Pillo sitio para ver sucesos con el bol de palomitas y la cocacola de litro


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Para los que tenemos menos de lo deseado las bajadas son siempre buenas.
> 
> Ojala, valiera la plata 2 euros la onza, menuda cargada iba a meter. Pero por desgracia cargar cargaremos poco pero siempre algo mas que si sube a 45 eur.



Voy camino de un owned sólo 2,5 h después:

martes, 26 abril 2011 (13:09)
Wiener Philharmoniker 2011	*35,37* € (-0,18€)
Silber Investor | Überblick über Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Münzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds


----------



## Depeche (26 Abr 2011)

Yo he dicho que bajará hasta 42,75 dolares,pero empiezo a pensar que quizá me he quedado corto, podria ser que baje hasta 40,50 dolares.
Veremos que pasa.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (26 Abr 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno señores,lo prometido es deuda, despues del cierre de hoy, he realizado un estudio minucioso sobre la gráfica de la plata,para intentar avanzarme a lo que puede hacer en un futuro cercano.
> En primer lugar, decir que me sigo manteniendo en que la plata tocará los 50 dolares el dia 28 de mayo del 2011,eso lo dije hace unos meses,y creo que así será. Por otro lado hoy hemos visto una figura de agotamiento alcista,al menos a corto plazo, la plata abrió la sesión con un hueco al alza y mucha fuerza,pero finalmente cerró mucho más abajo. En este sentido creo que en los próximos dias vamos a ver como la plata sigue goteando a la baja,concretamente hasta el dia 2 de mayo(dia que creo que finalizará la corrección). Según mis cálculos esta corrección finalizará en torno a los 42,75 dolares(puede ser unos centimos arriba o abajo),pero creo que ese será el punto aproximado del final de la corrección. Una vez tocado ese nivel,como digo,el dia 2 de mayo, la plata debería iniciar otra vez la senda alcista,pero creo que esta vez a un paso más lento y firme, para finalmente entre el dia 27 de mayo que es viernes,o el 30 de mayo que es lunes, tocar por fin los 50 dolares. A partir de ahí veremos emociones fuertes,pero de momento no voy a anticiparme,prefiero que vayamos paso a paso.
> 
> Escrito queda para que quede constancia en un futuro.



Pues yo no te puedo hacer predicciones pero las de un amigo son que tocaremos los 50 el Viernes como tarde, luego bajada en Mayo a 46 y luego subida en Junio a 67-70.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (26 Abr 2011)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Pues yo no te puedo hacer predicciones pero las de un amigo son que tocaremos los 50 el Viernes como tarde, luego bajada en Mayo a 46 y luego subida en Junio a 67-70.




in Shuperro we trust.


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> FoSz2 dejate de owneds y aprovecha para cargar algo, si Depeche tiene razón sera la ultima oportunidad.



Ojalá pudiera más de lo que hago!
Ahora mismo me da igual cuándo tocaremos los 50, lo que quiero saber es cuándo tocaremos fondo antes del rebote.



PD.- 26.04.2011 21:03
Wiener Philharmoniker 2011	*34,77* €

EDITO 2:
27.04.2011 8 :33
Wiener Philharmoniker 2011	*35,00* €

EDITO 3:
27.04.2011 13:03
Wiener Philharmoniker 2011	*34,94* €
Ahora no puedo, pero esta noche voy a crear un hilo con esto.

EDITO 4:
27.04.2011 21:06
Wiener Philharmoniker 2011	*35,25* €

EDITO 5:
28.04.2011 08 :48
Wiener Philharmoniker 2011	*35,75* €


----------



## Hastur (27 Abr 2011)

Mucho ojo al loco de la FED.

No se que anunciara pero lo tendran bien estudiado para que su maquina de imprimir papelitos salga reforzada y al menos un par de dias el tema del dolar para arriba y las materias primas para abajo ?

Lo que esta claro es que saldra ahi a mentir. Hay que tomar nota para hacer lo contrario.

A que hora es la rueda de prensa?


----------



## Depeche (2 May 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno señores,lo prometido es deuda, despues del cierre de hoy, he realizado un estudio minucioso sobre la gráfica de la plata,para intentar avanzarme a lo que puede hacer en un futuro cercano.
> En primer lugar, decir que me sigo manteniendo en que la plata tocará los 50 dolares el dia 28 de mayo del 2011,eso lo dije hace unos meses,y creo que así será. Por otro lado hoy hemos visto una figura de agotamiento alcista,al menos a corto plazo, la plata abrió la sesión con un hueco al alza y mucha fuerza,pero finalmente cerró mucho más abajo. En este sentido creo que en los próximos dias vamos a ver como la plata sigue goteando a la baja,concretamente hasta el dia 2 de mayo(dia que creo que finalizará la corrección). Según mis cálculos esta corrección finalizará en torno a los 42,75 dolares(puede ser unos centimos arriba o abajo),pero creo que ese será el punto aproximado del final de la corrección. Una vez tocado ese nivel,como digo,el dia 2 de mayo, la plata debería iniciar otra vez la senda alcista,pero creo que esta vez a un paso más lento y firme, para finalmente entre el dia 27 de mayo que es viernes,o el 30 de mayo que es lunes, tocar por fin los 50 dolares. A partir de ahí veremos emociones fuertes,pero de momento no voy a anticiparme,prefiero que vayamos paso a paso.
> 
> Escrito queda para que quede constancia en un futuro.




Hoy dia 2 de mayo en este momento en el que estoy escribiendo este mensaje tenemos la plata con un descenso del 12% cotizando a 42,73 dolares. Mi previsión se ha cumplido por muy dificil que pudiera parecer que se pudiera cumplir,sobretodo ayer supongo que os parecería imposible,pues ahí lo teneis. Creo que no bajará mucho más de ese nivel,quizá toque momentaniamente el 42,30 dolares más o menos,pero creo que la estabilización de la bajada será entorno a 42,75 dolares. 
Lo que creo que a partir de ahí empezará a subir otra vez a partir de mañana, y bajo mi punto de vista no tocaremos los 50 dolares hasta el 29 de mayo, quizá la sesión anterior,pero vamos,para finales de mayo. 
Veremos que pasa,escrito queda.


----------



## Athelstan (2 May 2011)

Me descubro ante usted, caballero. :Aplauso: En el clavo.


----------



## CondeBCN (2 May 2011)

Depeche, una pregunta, ¿a través de que broker se puede operar con plata? Al poder ser contratos menores a 5.000 onzas, muchas gracias.


----------



## juan35 (2 May 2011)

CondeBCN dijo:


> Depeche, una pregunta, ¿a través de que broker se puede operar con plata? Al poder ser contratos menores a 5.000 onzas, muchas gracias.



No sólo hay futuros de 5000 onzas, también existen de 2500 y de 1000, los cuales por su parte tienen unas garantías menores.

Fuente: Vedast.es


----------



## FoSz2 (2 May 2011)

Qué barbaridad, la segunda vez que lo hace. ¿Tiene usted un pacto con el diablo?

:Aplauso:


----------



## gurrumino (2 May 2011)

Cito, Escrito queda para que quede constancia en un futuro.
Depeche , ¿ No ha pensado que podia forrarse como pitoniso de la jet set ? .
Un saludo y gracias .


----------



## Moliva (2 May 2011)

> FXstreet.com (Barcelona) - Una increíble venta en el mercado de la plata tuvo lugar en la última hora de operatoria, causando una fuerte cobertura de posiciones cortas en el dólar americano. El oro tmbién se desplomó hasta $1,530/onza.
> 
> El motivo principal por el cual la onza de plata cayó desde $47.90 hasta $42.30 fue el incremento de márgenes establecidos por la ente reguladora CME el pasado viernes, y que entraron en efecto este lunes.
> 
> EUR/USD retrocedió con fuerza desde máximos del día en 1.4835 hasta 1.4780. GBP/USD siguió los pasos del euro y cayó hasta 1.6670 tras operar en 1.6730 no hace mucho. AUD/USD probó zona 1.0920 tras caída desde 1.0992.



¿Qué sabéis sobre esto?


----------



## QuepasaRey (2 May 2011)

Moliva dijo:


> ¿Qué sabéis sobre esto?



Pues como se ha dicho en el hilo de la plata, sabemos que eso es cierto
y que en efecto es el culpable del ostion.


----------



## Platón (2 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Como va a afectar la "muerte" de bin laden a corto plazo al metal?
> 
> Pregunta estupida pero me interesa saber la respuesta.



Hombre, dicen que le pegaron un tiro en la cabeza, así que a corto plazo pues una bala menos.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (2 May 2011)

Con bala de plata?


----------



## quaver (2 May 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy dia 2 de mayo en este momento en el que estoy escribiendo este mensaje tenemos la plata con un descenso del 12% cotizando a 42,73 dolares. Mi previsión se ha cumplido por muy dificil que pudiera parecer que se pudiera cumplir,sobretodo ayer supongo que os parecería imposible,pues ahí lo teneis. Creo que no bajará mucho más de ese nivel,quizá toque momentaniamente el 42,30 dolares más o menos,pero creo que la estabilización de la bajada será entorno a 42,75 dolares.
> Lo que creo que a partir de ahí empezará a subir otra vez a partir de mañana, y bajo mi punto de vista no tocaremos los 50 dolares hasta el 29 de mayo, quizá la sesión anterior,pero vamos,para finales de mayo.
> Veremos que pasa,escrito queda.



Bravo.
Reafirmo el acierto de cotización que los conforeros le celebran.


----------



## Natalia_ (3 May 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy dia 2 de mayo en este momento en el que estoy escribiendo este mensaje tenemos la plata con un descenso del 12% cotizando a 42,73 dolares. Mi previsión se ha cumplido por muy dificil que pudiera parecer que se pudiera cumplir,sobretodo ayer supongo que os parecería imposible,pues ahí lo teneis. Creo que no bajará mucho más de ese nivel,quizá toque momentaniamente el 42,30 dolares más o menos,pero creo que la estabilización de la bajada será entorno a 42,75 dolares.
> Lo que creo que a partir de ahí empezará a subir otra vez a partir de mañana, y bajo mi punto de vista no tocaremos los 50 dolares hasta el 29 de mayo, quizá la sesión anterior,pero vamos,para finales de mayo.
> Veremos que pasa,escrito queda.



Nuevamente impresionada. Seguiré expectante el resto de tus previsiones. En Jazztel tb lo clavaste, y si vuelves a repetir acierto y con esa precisión tanto en la plata como en Jazztel.....bueno, con que te aproximes a mi ya me vale jajaja. Pero si la vuelves a clavar con esa precisión ya veo a Amancio Ortega haciéndote una llamadita:


----------



## Depeche (3 May 2011)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Nuevamente impresionada. Seguiré expectante el resto de tus previsiones. En Jazztel tb lo clavaste, y si vuelves a repetir acierto y con esa precisión tanto en la plata como en Jazztel.....bueno, con que te aproximes a mi ya me vale jajaja. Pero si la vuelves a clavar con esa precisión ya veo a Amancio Ortega haciéndote una llamadita:



Que mas quisiera yo,jeje.


----------



## Mazaldeck (3 May 2011)

Sigue la caida, casi toca los 40$ ¿está fallando depeche? :8:


----------



## Depeche (4 May 2011)

Pues si,he fallado en la bajada,hay un mensaje por ahí en el que dije que si se perdía el 42,75 nos iríamos al 40,5 dolares,pero realmente no me imaginaba que llegaríamos a ese punto. Veremos si se remonta a partir de aquí. A mi en realidad me ha venido muy bien esta bajada,ya que yo solo compro plata física,y podré comprar mucho más barato. Asimismo ayer por la madrugada puse un mensaje en el que decia que aconsejaba mantenerse fuera de ETF's y SLV.


----------



## Depeche (4 May 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo he dicho que bajará hasta 42,75 dolares,pero empiezo a pensar que quizá me he quedado corto, podria ser que baje hasta 40,50 dolares.
> Veremos que pasa.



Este es el mensaje en el que avisé que podria ser que bajasemos a 40,50 dolares.




Depeche dijo:


> Os voy a dar un consejo: no compreis SLV,el que quiera plata que compre plata fisica,pero olvidaros de ETF's y SLV.



Y este el de la madrugada pasada en el que avisaba que mucho cuidado.


----------



## J&L (4 May 2011)

Ahí tienes otro pronóstico:

Gold, Silver Prices Search for Support - TheStreet

Soros y Paulson aportan estrategias o visiones distintas, uno vende y otro compra. Pero sus intereses, movimientos, plazos de inversión que no conocemos, y capacidad de comprar o vender según el momento, de poco nos sirve a nosotros como orientación. Un ratón no puede cazar como un tigre.


----------



## 123456 (4 May 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Este es el mensaje en el que avisé que podria ser que bajasemos a 40,50 dolares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿sigues pensando en los 50$ para final de mayo????gracias


----------



## Depeche (4 May 2011)

123456 dijo:


> ¿sigues pensando en los 50$ para final de mayo????gracias[/QUOTE
> Por supuesto que si


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (4 May 2011)

Lo mas curioso de tus estudios es que cuando nadie pensaba que llegasemos a los 40 tu lo dijiste con tiempo y acertaste. Cuando todos pensaban que tocaría los 50 tu decías q por cerca q estábamos no llegaríamos y acertaste. Ahora casi nadie piensa que en este mes recuperaremos lo perdido, tu piensas lo contrario y puede que aciertes.
Nadas contracorriente pero te va bien la cosa.


----------



## Bullion (4 May 2011)

¿Hasta dónde puede caer? Parece que no para...


----------



## windslegend (4 May 2011)

Pues parece que no tiene fin , entre a la baja con cfds y me toco el stop profit .... no pensaba que iba a bajar tanto...
Ahora esperando repunte para entrar al alza ^^


----------



## Depeche (4 May 2011)

La cosa se ha puesto muy fea,perdido el soporte importante,ahora veo que esto se va a ir a 37,75 dolares.
Menos mal que no estoy invertido en papel. Esto me va a venir muy bien para cargar más plata física a precio barato.


----------



## Depeche (4 May 2011)

donde_acabara_esto dijo:


> Lo mas curioso de tus estudios es que cuando nadie pensaba que llegasemos a los 40 tu lo dijiste con tiempo y acertaste. Cuando todos pensaban que tocaría los 50 tu decías q por cerca q estábamos no llegaríamos y acertaste. Ahora casi nadie piensa que en este mes recuperaremos lo perdido, tu piensas lo contrario y puede que aciertes.
> Nadas contracorriente pero te va bien la cosa.



En la bajada me resultaba más dificil saber donde estaría el soporte,además que me dejaba llevar un poco por el corazón, y me costaba pensar que retrocedería tanto,una vez perdido el 38,2% de la subida,puede ser que retroceda el 50% de caída,eso supone ir a 37,75 dolares,pero no lo tengo claro,la bajarán a donde quieran.
Lo que no me cabe la menor duda es que los 50 dolares los tocaremos a final de mes,ya lo vereis.


----------



## windslegend (4 May 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> En la bajada me resultaba más dificil saber donde estaría el soporte,además que me dejaba llevar un poco por el corazón, y me costaba pensar que retrocedería tanto,una vez perdido el 38,2% de la subida,puede ser que retroceda el 50% de caída,eso supone ir a 37,75 dolares,pero no lo tengo claro,la bajarán a donde quieran.
> Lo que no me cabe la menor duda es que los 50 dolares los tocaremos a final de mes,ya lo vereis.



Por lo que deduzco esperas una subida escalonada hasta los 50 no depeche?
Porque si pilla el mismo ritmo que el de bajada tocamos 50 la semana que viene.


----------



## LamaTibetano (4 May 2011)

Sin entender, y hablando por boca de ganso que se dice...

¿No había en estos días una finalización importante para la JPMorgan con sus derivados de plata, que les iba a costar hasta los calzoncillos cubriendo cortos?

Y digo yo:
¿Están tumbando el mercado para evitar que les coman por los pies?

:rolleye:


----------



## Depeche (4 May 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> Por lo que deduzco esperas una subida escalonada hasta los 50 no depeche?
> Porque si pilla el mismo ritmo que el de bajada tocamos 50 la semana que viene.



Si,más o menos escalonada.


----------



## Depeche (5 May 2011)

Sesion muy bajista en la plata,creo que aun queda correccion hasta 37,75 dolares como minimo,por lo que mañana espero que siga bajando. Voy a estar unos dias fuera y no me conectaré,mucho cuidado a los que invierten en papel y ETF,bajo mi punto de vista mejor aprovechar para acumular en onzas de plata fisica. Intentaré hacer algun comentario en mi twitter estos dias,por si a alguien le interesa. @MacroDM


----------



## windslegend (5 May 2011)

Hoy hemos hecho mínimos de 35,69... esto cae a plomo , a ver donde se frena (yo veo los 33,80 como un posible soporte).


----------



## San Karlillo (5 May 2011)

Me temo que se acercara a 30.

De todas maneras esto tenia que pasar un dia u otro , no ha sido ni la primera ni la ultima " espanta ". 

La plata es asi.


----------



## windslegend (5 May 2011)

33,80 para mi , arriego con decimales ^^


----------



## JOPETA (5 May 2011)

24,250 dólares americanos dentro de cuatro dias, después a subir.


----------



## Palasaca (5 May 2011)

Palasaca dice 26,50$


----------



## dabuti (5 May 2011)

Hombre, que mañana voy a ir a cargar al BdE.
Ganas me dan de quedarme en casa....................

FoSz2 - 33
windslegend - 33,80
*Dabuti 32,50*
gamusino30 - 28
Palasaca - 26,50
JOPETA - 24,250


----------



## QuepasaRey (5 May 2011)

*19$*

19$ y lo digo por que quiero equivocarme


----------



## quaver (5 May 2011)

Porra Necrólogica en USD
<table border=0>
<tr> 
<td>FoSz2</td> 
<td>33,00</td> 
</tr> 
<tr> 
<td>windslegend</td> 
<td>33,80</td> 
</tr> 
<tr> 
<td>quaver</td> 
<td>33,60</td> 
</tr> 
<tr> 
<td>dabuti</td> 
<td>32,50</td> 
</tr> 
<tr> 
<td>gamusino30</td> 
<td>28,00</td> 
</tr> 
<tr> 
<td>palasaca</td> 
<td>26,50</td> 
</tr> 
<tr> 
<td>jopeta</td> 
<td>24,25</td> 
</tr> 
<tr> 
<td>quepasarey</td> 
<td>19,00</td> 
</tr> 
</table>


----------



## gurrumino (5 May 2011)

A mi me da igual lo que baje, no pienso vender mi plata akarlillada .


----------



## Taxidermista (5 May 2011)

Yo soy optimista por naturaleza:

*Porra Necrológica en USD*

Taxidermista - 34,50
windslegend - 33,80
quaver - 33,60
FoSz2 - 33
Dabuti - 32,50
gamusino30 - 28
Palasaca - 26,50
JOPETA - 24,25
QuepasaRey - 19

*(Dentro de 10 min me comeré el owned)*


----------



## juan35 (5 May 2011)

Habeis jodido un poco el hilo, no? Podias abrir otro para las apuestas....
Sin acritud


----------



## gamusino30 (5 May 2011)

Generalmente, se nombra a los tenderos de la vecindad, que obran bajo el influjo de los patronos de las minas, clientes suyos, y que ni siquiera entienden las expresiones técnicas empleadas por los testigos. Exigimos que los obreros de las minas formen parte del jurado. Por término medio, los fallos se contradicen con las declaraciones de los testigos” (núm. 378). “¿No deben ser imparciales los jurados? –Sí” (número 379). “¿Lo serían los obreros? –No veo ninguna razón para que no lo fuesen puesto que tienen un conocimiento de la situación” (número 380). “Pero, no tenderían a emitir fallos injustos y severos en interés de los trabajadores? –No, no lo creo.”


----------



## gurrumino (5 May 2011)

Esta movida de la bajada ....¿ no es para que venda todios y comprar ellos barato , para luego volverla a subir ?


----------



## juan35 (5 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Esta movida de la bajada ....¿ no es para que venda todios y comprar ellos barato , para luego volverla a subir ?



Yo convencido de ello, pero hasta la semana que viene no vuelvo a cargar, por lo menos


----------



## Showt1me (5 May 2011)

en 27 remontamos amigos.


----------



## gamusino30 (5 May 2011)

5. Falsos pesos y medidas, etc. Los obreros exigen que se les pague por semanas y no por quincenas, que el carbón extraído se mida al peso y no por metros cúbicos, que se les proteja contra el empleo de pesos falsos, etc., (núm. 1071). “Si las vagonetas se hinchan fraudulentamente, ¿no puede el obrero abandonar la mina, transcurridos los 14 días de plazo? –Sí; pero en cualquier sitio a que vaya se encontrará con lo mismo” (núm. 1072). “No obstante, puede marcharse del sitio en que se cometa el abuso. –Se comete en todas partes” (núm. 1073). “Sí, pero el obrero podrá abandonar su puesto, previo el plazo de 14 días que la ley señala.–Sí, ¡echemos tierra al asunto!”


----------



## gamusino30 (5 May 2011)

6. Inspección de las minas. Los obreros no son víctimas solamente de la fatalidad, en las explosiones de gases (núms. 234 ss.). “También tenemos que quejarnos con la misma energía de la mala ventilación de las minas, en las que apenas se puede respirar; la mala aireación imposibilita toda clase de trabajo


----------



## Mongor (9 May 2011)

Oh Depeche, cuando vuelves, por qué nos has abandonado en estos tiempos oscuros?


----------



## bmbnct (9 May 2011)

He ido "copypasteando" (para dar un poco de movimiento al hilo) los twitts de Depeche en el foro de la plata http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/214481-plata-hilo-oficial-ii-161.html#post4329465 quizá me he equivocado de sitio y tendrían que haber ido aquí.

Este es de hoy a las 3:13...



> Apuesto a que hoy la plata cerrará por encima de 39,70$. Y estoy siendo conservador y comedido. Escrito queda.


----------



## bmbnct (9 May 2011)

Y este de ahora mismito:



> A partir de las 13:30 horas se superará el 36,75 $ en plata,nivel importante ya que desencadenará un movimiento al alza considerable.


----------



## Baraja (9 May 2011)




----------



## bmbnct (9 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Por cierto, no se si leiste mi twit. Soy Val.



Si, si... ))

Nuevos Depeche-twits:



> Parece que rompe el 36,75$ pero creo quw es una trampa,antes tiene que bajar a 36,30$ para seguir formando triangulo,a las 13:30h se subirá.





> Deberia hacer doble techo a corto plazo en 36,92$


----------



## QuepasaRey (9 May 2011)

no me creo los 50$ a finales de mes. confio mas en esto


----------



## manelic77 (9 May 2011)

*plata*



gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo opino que vamos a ver un rebote por mucho que intenten contener la subida.



Creo que algunos se van a comer algunas frases lapidarias que se han dicho en los hilos sobre plata.
Un poco de paciencia, que puede ser un catacrack o una corrección a la baja para después acabar de despegar con más fuerza.


----------



## Mongor (9 May 2011)

_·Apuesto a que hoy la plata cerrará por encima de 39,70$. Y estoy siendo conservador y comedido. Escrito queda.·_

Yo creo que podemos rozar lo 39, para luego quedarse rondando los 38.

P.D.: Lo importante es que no pierda hoy los 36


----------



## Caracol (9 May 2011)

Buenas, mis mejores deseos para el día de hoy. Pinta bien.
36,25$

Me gustaría seguir los twitter de Depeche (y de algún otro que trate esta temática). Pero no sé como localizarle (soy nuevo con el twitter). 
¿Alguna ayuda por favor?

No soy troll, jeje, ya tengo bastante antiguedad en el foro.


----------



## Mongor (9 May 2011)

Mongor dijo:


> _·Apuesto a que hoy la plata cerrará por encima de 39,70$. Y estoy siendo conservador y comedido. Escrito queda.·_
> 
> Yo creo que podemos rozar lo 39, para luego quedarse rondando los 38.
> 
> P.D.: Lo importante es que no pierda hoy los 36



Cierra Londres... creo que nos quedamos por los 37 hasta que entre Asia y tire del carro un poquito mas "parriba"


----------



## bmbnct (9 May 2011)

Depeche new twit:



> Acabo de darme cuenta que esta mañana puse 39,70 y queria poner 38,70$,ha sido un error al teclear con el movil. De momento la cosa va bien.


----------



## bmbnct (9 May 2011)

Caracol dijo:


> Buenas, mis mejores deseos para el día de hoy. Pinta bien.
> 36,25$
> 
> Me gustaría seguir los twitter de Depeche (y de algún otro que trate esta temática). Pero no sé como localizarle (soy nuevo con el twitter).
> ...



::

Lo puso él mismo en este hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-la-evolucion-de-la-plata-4.html#post4315025

PD: Que aburrimiento :


----------



## gamusino30 (9 May 2011)

Empleo en las minas de muchachos a partir de los 10 años. 

El trabajo, incluyendo el tiempo obligado que se tarda en ir a la mina y en volver de ella, dura generalmente 14 a 15 horas, y a veces más, desde las 3, las 4 o las 5 de la mañana hasta las 4 y las 5 de la tarde (núms. 6,452,83).


----------



## bmbnct (9 May 2011)

Depeche new twit:



> Mi gráfica de hoy del ETF de plata SLV. La cosa va muy bien,siguiendo el camino correcto. ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/slvd.jpg/


----------



## gamusino30 (9 May 2011)

En las jornadas largas de trabajo bajo tierra se emplean obreros desde los 10 a los 22 años, edad en que comienza el verdadero trabajo de minero (núm. 161). En la actualidad, a los niños y obreros jóvenes se les hace trabajar más que en ninguna época anterior (núms. 166367)


----------



## Baraja (10 May 2011)

Los 39,70 se han convertido en los 38,70 y al final en realidad han sido 37,80, ¿no?

¿Y ha borrado su twitter? ienso:


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Habra que animarse con el analisis tecnico no? Reconocelo, te pica la curiosidad como a mi.





La verdad que si; empecé a mirar algo, algunos vídeos y manuales que postearon por aquí. Pero no le encontré mucha utilidad en una inversión a medio-largo plazo en físico; que creo que es la que tu, yo y muchos por aquí llevamos. La mejor estrategia en nuestro caso creo que es simplemente echarle pelotas  y comprar barato.

En cualquier caso no sería mala idea abrir un hilo o grupo social tipo "orosfera" (la cual me echaron porque Monster pensaba que era un troll : en la que se compartan conocimientos al respecto; ¿como lo ves / veis? Y ya sería la os*** si algún forero tipo Depeche, Mongor, Carloszorro ... participara en el con sus conocimientos.

PD: *38,35 *


----------



## Mongor (10 May 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> La verdad que si; empecé a mirar algo, algunos vídeos y manuales que postearon por aquí. Pero no le encontré mucha utilidad en una inversión a medio-largo plazo en físico; que creo que es la que tu, yo y muchos por aquí llevamos. La mejor estrategia en nuestro caso creo que es simplemente echarle pelotas  y comprar barato.
> 
> En cualquier caso no sería mala idea abrir un hilo o grupo social tipo "orosfera" (la cual me echaron porque Monster pensaba que era un troll : en la que se compartan conocimientos al respecto; ¿como lo ves / veis? Y ya sería la os*** si algún forero tipo Depeche, Morgor, Carloszorro ... participara en el con sus conocimientos.
> 
> PD: *38,35 *



Se puede usar el hilo oficial de la plata...


----------



## Palasaca (10 May 2011)

Pues es verdad que se puede usar el oficial de la plata, pero como creo que se está refiriendo a plata física, supongo que su propuesta es ir analizando como actuar con el físico y no con el papel, el análisis sobre papel ya lo hace depeche. 
Por ejemplo una cosa es lo que dicen los indices oficiales en el mercado y otra es a lo que puedes vender o comprar realmente tu físico en plata, para la plata de papel ahí están los índices, para el físico no es "tan claro" que jugada hay que hacer y las jugadas son más lentas...


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2011)

Depeche new twits:



> Me da la sensacion de que hoy la plata tocara los 40 dolares,incluso creo que los puede superar. Se presenta otra sesion muy alcista.





> El oil tambien ha finalizado correccion en 105,ahora se dirije a 120 a corto plazo.





> El oro ha finalizado correccion en 1460. Ahora se dirije a por los 1530 a corto plazo.


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2011)

La mejor de Depeche se la dedico al reinsertado CondeBCN 


> Espero que hayais aprovechado esta correccion para comprar mas onzas de plata fisica,como yo he hecho.


----------



## gamusino30 (10 May 2011)

Entonces, ¿por qué no obligan a que se aplique? –Algunos obreros piden que se rechacen los muchachos que no presenten certificado escolar, pero quedan señalados” (“marqued”),(núm. 721). “¿Señalados, por quién? –Por el patrono” (núm. 722).


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo añado esto que me acaba de llegar:
> 
> Wir haben Ihren Zahlungseingang dankend erhalten!
> 
> Si el lunes hubiera caido un pelin mas menudo aprovisionamiento que hubiera hecho.



Si lo has recibido hoy, y suelen tardar unos 3-4 días en recibir el pago... compraste cuando estaba entre 33 y 35, muy bueno :Aplauso:; yo en cambio me he patinado un poco en una de las ultimas compras que he realizado ; pero gracias a esta bajada he podido también equilibrar la media .


----------



## windslegend (10 May 2011)

Según williams % (oscilador) regulado convenientemente estamos tan solo comenzando la subida en el nivel actual 37.80 ... acabamos de cruzar la linea de -80 asi que queda mucho recorrido al alza.
Esperemos que esto se cumpla , crucemos los dedos !!!!! estar atentos para cuando toquemos techo ^^


----------



## Mongor (11 May 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> Según williams % (oscilador) regulado convenientemente estamos tan solo comenzando la subida en el nivel actual 37.80 ... acabamos de cruzar la linea de -80 asi que queda mucho recorrido al alza.
> Esperemos que esto se cumpla , crucemos los dedos !!!!! estar atentos para cuando toquemos techo ^^



Cual crees que va ser el tope en esta subida?


----------



## gurrumino (11 May 2011)

A mi me parece que la cosa va como predijo Depeche , subiendo lentamente despues de la correccion hasta que llegue a los 50 a final de mes .ienso:


----------



## Mongor (11 May 2011)

¿Y después? ¿Apostáis por nuevo bajonazo, por estabilizarse, o por si continúa "parriba"?


----------



## gurrumino (11 May 2011)

Segun esto que he leido por ahi : "es altamente dificil predecir con un dólar que se ve haciendo piso a nivel internacional pero con metales recuperándose parcialmente de su caída. Las señales son contradictorias." , yo no sabria decir a corto plazo. 
Tambien dice esto , Sobre entrar o no. Si es a largo plazo, sin dudas es un buen punto. Si es a corto plazo, este es el período estacional donde se espera mayor debilidad.


----------



## gamusino30 (11 May 2011)

2. Educación. Los obreros mineros exigen una ley dec1arando obligatoria la enseñanza de los niños, como en las fábricas. Declaran que la cláusula de la ley de 1860, que exige la presentación de un certificado educativo para colocar a chicos de 10 a 12 años, es puramente ilusoria. Al llegar a este punto, la manera “capciosa” de preguntar de los jueces instructores capitalistas cobra un carácter verdaderamente cómico (número 115.)


----------



## bmbnct (11 May 2011)

Mongor dijo:


> ¿Y después? ¿Apostáis por nuevo bajonazo, por estabilizarse, o por si continúa "parriba"?



Apuesto por estabilizarse debido a la prudencia con la que se está entrando; por mi parte ni subidón ni bajón.


> *Silver future (SIXXXX):*
> http://losmercadosfinancieros.es/wp-content/uploads/plata2.png
> El punto en el que se encuentra la plata tiene suficiente relevancia como para poder conseguir que tras los fuertes descensos de la semana pasada, el metal precioso se reordene al alza y poco a poco vaya retornando a la normalidad.
> Como ya sabéis, me gustan estos apoyos que además de coincidir en las inmediaciones de la MM30, tienen un soporte de precio bien definido como en este caso es la tendencial alcista que “guía” a la plata desde el inicio del rally en septiembre del año pasado.
> ...


----------



## gamusino30 (11 May 2011)

Sin embargo, ¿entiende usted que es nocivo para su moralidad? –No tanto, ni mucho memos, como el trabajo de la mina. Además, yo no hablo sólo desde el punto de vista moral, sino también desde el punto de vista físico y social. La degradación social de estas muchachas es lamentable y extrema. Cuando se casan con mineros, los hombres sufren enormemente de esta degradación, que les lanza a la calle y a la bebida" (núm. 1737).


----------



## bmbnct (11 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Posiblemente haya una correccion MUY pequeña, esta ultima fue exagerada. Si alcanzamos los 50 igual vemos un retroceso a 45. Y para arriba.
> 
> Asumirlo, NO HAY PLATA. El indicador seran las tiendas alemanas, a medida que agoten su stock tardaran la tira en servir. Indicador de corrección.
> 
> Aunque mejor que explique Depeche cuando vuelva.



Si, como dice gamusino30 creo que es importante que consolide los 45 y despues ya veremos... :baba::baba::baba:







Pero antes tendrá que consolidar primero los alrededor de 43 que es donde está la directriz.


----------



## windslegend (11 May 2011)

Como creéis que terminara el día ?? voto por los 39$


----------



## Pepe LePew (11 May 2011)

En la miseria. Y todavía ha bajado más desde que saqué la foto


----------



## bmbnct (11 May 2011)

Nueva de Depeche...



> En 36,70$ deberia rebotar la plata y volver a subir.


----------



## Mongor (11 May 2011)

https://www.kitcomm.com/showpost.php?p=1353360&postcount=10525

Mas puntos de vista


----------



## bmbnct (11 May 2011)

Esta se la dedico a Pepe LePew



> Estan barrienso stop loss pero creo que rebotara con mucha fuerza. Sigo tranquilo.



PD: Es de agradecer (y de valientes) que no solo se publiquen las ganancias.


----------



## bmbnct (11 May 2011)

Vaaaaaaaaaamos!!!!!!!!









> Fijaros lo rapudo que va a subir ahora,como un cohete,jeje,me encanta que los planes salgan bien.Todo segun lo previsto.





> Cuando cuelgue mi grafica entendereis el porque de esta bajada momentanea,os avanzo q era para cerrar un hueco que habia.


----------



## bmbnct (11 May 2011)

> Lo de ahora no me lo esperaba,si querian meter miedo lo estan consiguiendo. Cierro el movil hasta la noche,ya vere como ha cerrado.



:ouch:
[YOUTUBE]
YouTube - Explosion[/YOUTUBE]



> Antes de cerrar deciros q en 35,50 se cierra el hueco. Si se pierde ese nivel habra una escabechina. Voy a dormir una siesta.



::


----------



## El Mano (11 May 2011)

> si querian meter miedo lo estan consiguiendo



¿Miedo en inglés es "Fear" no?


----------



## Vize (11 May 2011)

el mundo tal como lo conocemos se va al garete, así que no os preucupeis por las gráficas que son solo un pasatiempo , el oro y la plata solo pueden revalorizarse a lo bestia, dentro de unos años estos vaivenes nos pareceran una ridiculez.


----------



## hinka (11 May 2011)

Hola
Ya se que puede ser un poco largo o complicado explicar. Pero….. Mientras esperamos nuevos acontecimientos
¿Como pueden hacer bajar el precio de la plata de esa forma?
Vamos entiendo que no es vendiendo plata física a dolor.
Pero cuales son esos “mecanismos financieros”.

PD: Si la explicación puede ser con un ejemplo ;-)
Gracias.


----------



## gamusino30 (11 May 2011)

Los mineros mejores, los que procuran elevarse y humanizarse, lejos de encontrar apoyo en sus mujeres, se ven hundidos todavía más por éstas”. El burgués sigue preguntando todavía un buen rato en todas direcciones, hasta que por último se pone al desnudo el secreto de su “compasión” por las viudas, las familias pobres, etc.: “El propietario de la mina nombra a ciertos gentlemen para que vigilen, y la política de éstos, para congraciarse con el patrono, consiste en obtener las mayores economías posibles; las muchachas empleadas en la mina perciben de 1 chelín a 1 chelín 6 peniques, en vez de 2 chelines y 6 peniques que percibiría un hombre”(núm.1816).


----------



## San Karlillo (11 May 2011)

¿Quien dijo que no hay plata ? Seran monedas y bullion , porque los suizos y lo Alemanes no da abasto de fabricarlos, porque plata para la industria , hay la que quieras.

Me parto y me troncho de los gurus que dicen que va a subir a 50 , 100 , 200 , que si es muy importante para la industria , que si se estan agotando las minas ect,ect ..........

Por favor no nos engañemos , el consumo para joyeria ha sido superado por la demanda para inversion que fue en 2010 un 20% del total de la demanda ( en el 2011 sera mayor ) .

Es una burbuja , de la que muchos nos aprovechamos para ganar dinero a costa de los que se dejan llevar por lo gurus.

El que no vendio cuando la plata se acerco a los 50 es porque no tiene ni P.I.


----------



## juan35 (11 May 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> ¿Quien dijo que no hay plata ? Seran monedas y bullion , porque los suizos y lo Alemanes no da abasto de fabricarlos, porque plata para la industria , hay la que quieras.
> 
> Me parto y me troncho de los gurus que dicen que va a subir a 50 , 100 , 200 , que si es muy importante para la industria , que si se estan agotando las minas ect,ect ..........
> 
> ...




Y tu eres el puto amo, gracias por unirte al foro, iluminanos!!!!! jajaja


----------



## kaxkamel (11 May 2011)

San Karlillo, registrado hace dos tardes, mensajes 10...
super-porrompompero pero pero...


----------



## San Karlillo (11 May 2011)

Me sigo partiendo de los gurus de este foro ,ja,ja ,ja,ja , es buenisimo leeros.

¿Que llevo diez mensajes ? Vamos que el que tenga mas mensajes es el que mas sabe , no te jode ja,ja,ja,ja.

Me da pena por todos los que os leian y de un mes aqui invirtieron en plata . 

Bueno compramonedas y escondelingotes os sigo vigilando.:


----------



## gamusino30 (11 May 2011)

El burgués sigue preguntando todavía un buen rato en todas direcciones, hasta que por último se pone al desnudo el secreto de su “compasión” por las viudas, las familias pobres, etc.: “El propietario de la mina nombra a ciertos gentlemen para que vigilen, y la política de éstos, para congraciarse con el patrono, consiste en obtener las mayores economías posibles; las muchachas empleadas en la mina perciben de 1 chelín a 1 chelín 6 peniques, en vez de 2 chelines y 6 peniques que percibiría un hombre”(núm.1816).


----------



## gurrumino (11 May 2011)

Citando a gamusino 30 , Ah vale que es mas seguro tenerlo en el banco, diselo a los griegos.
Eso es lo que trato de inculcar a mi padre , que tiene 30 o 40kilos de pelas en el banco y no es capaz de aflojar 3000 eurillos pa comprarse unos k12. :bla:


----------



## San Karlillo (12 May 2011)

Gamusino no lo entiendo . Los que compraron a 42, 43 , 44 , y todo el mundo se animaba , " esto ya no para hasta los 100 " y seguian a 45 , 46 , 47 ..... ahora tienen la misma plata pero bastantes menos perras.

Yo vendi cuando paso los 46 y la verdad que me fue bien , la semana pasada pille algo , pero creo que esperare a ver si sube para pillar mas . (no vendi ningun Karlillo)

Pero yo soy realista , ojala suba , pero creo que subira si los de siempre siguen ganando , sino , se hundira sin duda como burbujon que es.

Bueno lo dicho


----------



## gamusino30 (12 May 2011)

“¿No ha estudiado usted en términos generales el problema (el problema del trabajo de la mujer)? –He observado la realidad, y puedo decir que no he encontrado en parte alguna nada que se parezca a lo que es el trabajo de la mujer en las minas. Es trabajo para hombres fuertes. Los mineros mejores, los que procuran elevarse y humanizarse, lejos de encontrar apoyo en sus mujeres, se ven hundidos todavía más por éstas”.


----------



## Mongor (12 May 2011)

¿Sigues pensando en los 50 para finales de mayo, Depeche?


----------



## San Karlillo (12 May 2011)

Gamusino , no me rio de nadie todo lo contrario .
Llevo siguiendo estos foros desde hace meses y me gustaba , pero de un tiempo aca se ha radicalizado por ciertos individuos/as que animaban a invertir en plata alegando una subida infinita que todos sabiamos ( incluso ellos ) que no existiria.

Estas pesonas lo hacian porque se dedicaban a esto total o parcialmente y han confundido a muchos novatos.

Cuando alguien hacia un comentario que no les convenia , te tachaban de trolls, multinick incluso insultaban y estos lo hacian por interes propio.

Yo no se en el futuro lo que pasara , mi opinion es que se hundira aunque creo que todavia se puede sacar tajada de algun rebote.

Bastante nos ha dado ya un mercado alcista !!!! donde la oferta supera a la demanda¡¡¡¡¡¡ , increible.


----------



## windslegend (12 May 2011)

Pues parece que los USA han entrado con ganas de largos , cuidaito con los stops ...


----------



## San Karlillo (12 May 2011)

Si tu lo dices quitamos a depeche de los leones .

Lo mas curioso para mi es que este foro se abrio el 25 de abril y curiosamente descargue plata el dia 26 , menos mal que este hilo lo vi varios dias despues porque con la seguridad que lo planteo Depeche seguro que me habria hecho dudar.
El dia 25 hubo un maximo de 49.8 y al dia siguiente un minimo de 44.6 , 5$ en 24 horas y tan cerca de 50 era mucho y eso me mosqueo .

De todas maneras todavia queda mucho para el fin de mes y en la plata la verdad ultimamente nunca se sabe.


----------



## bmbnct (12 May 2011)

Nuevo twit de Depeche:



> Gráfica de SLV,a ver si respeta la linea de tendencia inferior,yo creo que si. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/slvultimo.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/slvultimo.jpg/

Para los expertos: Viendo la gráfica de Depeche, si perdemos la linea de tendencia que ha dibujado; cambiaría la tendencia a bajista, ¿no es así?


----------



## Eldenegro (12 May 2011)

Hombre, si se mira el MACD esta claramente sobrevendido. Mirad las oscilaciones anteriores. Apostaria a que si vemos vencimientos de contratos futuros alguien este haciendo una jugada muy gorda (vease JPMC)


----------



## Tiogelito (12 May 2011)

Si de 53 $ cayó a 37$, ahora falta un hueco no tan grande, pero sí doloroso...


----------



## windslegend (12 May 2011)

Lo que me estoy quedando sorprendido es con la facilidad que tumban y levantan el mercado , en comparación con metales como el oro es una burrada.


----------



## gamusino30 (12 May 2011)

Con la rutina de la jornada ilimitada del trabajo, del trabajo nocturno y de la libre devastación de vidas humanas, todo lo que sea una traba espontánea y elemental puesta al fabricante se considera inmediatamente como una “barrera natural” eterna opuesta a la producción. Ningún veneno extermina las alimañas con más seguridad y rapidez que la ley fabril estas “barreras naturales”. Nadie clamó más alto contra los “imposibles” que los caballeros del ramo de alfarería. En 1864, se les aplica la ley fabril, y 16 meses después todos aquellos “imposibles habían desaparecido. “El método perfeccionado” que la ley fabril obligó a implantar, “consistente” en preparar la masa (slip) por presión, en vez de prepararla por evaporación, los hornos de nueva construcción para el secado de las piezas no cocidas, etc., son todos acontecimientos de gran importancia en el arte de la alfarería y señalan en esta industria un progreso desconocido del siglo anterior..


----------



## Platón (12 May 2011)

Silver Fox


----------



## bmbnct (12 May 2011)

Depeche's new twit



> Una reflexion,han echado las manos debiles y se ha cambiado de manos muchos ETF,y se van a cerrar cortos,cuando decidan subirla volara.


----------



## Renovatio (12 May 2011)

El único peligro, no me cansaré de repetirlo, es un mercado bajista y sin volatilidad. Por ahora hay demasiadas ganas de hacer dinero (fiat) por ambos bichos, Osos y Toros.


----------



## bmbnct (12 May 2011)

Como supongo que muchos de vosotros ando siguiendo en tiempo real la evolución de los metales. Y aunque como dijo Mongor las graficas entre ellos son parecidas; lo que es también calcado es la evolución de estas ultimas horas de la plata con el del EuroDolar

Silver Charts | Silver Streaming Chart | Silver Futures Chart

Grafico Euro Dolar | Grafico EUR USD | Grafico de Divisas Euro Dolar

Por cierto nuevo twit del Oraculo:



> Sera un rebote con figura de martillo o subida para cerrar hueco a la baja y despues seguir bajando? Dificil saberlo,veremos a ver,yo no se.


----------



## windslegend (12 May 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> Como supongo que muchos de vosotros ando siguiendo en tiempo real la evolución de los metales. Y aunque como dijo Mongor las graficas entre ellos son parecidas; lo que es también calcado es la evolución de estas ultimas horas de la plata con el del EuroDolar
> 
> Silver Charts | Silver Streaming Chart | Silver Futures Chart
> 
> ...



Yo me he quedao pillao igual al ver el eur/usd eur/jpy etc etc ...
nivel actual : 35.17 apunto de volverse alcista ::


----------



## bmbnct (12 May 2011)

New Depeche´s twit:


> Cuantos mas indicadores miro mas convencido estoy de que hoy se ha producido capitulacion con figura de vuelta,sobretodo chaikin y williams



(Los enlaces a explicaciones los he puesto yo)


----------



## Mongor (12 May 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CwtYksTfCAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bmbnct (12 May 2011)

Spoiler






Mongor dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]CwtYksTfCAw[/YOUTUBE]







Yo me quedo con *capitulacion con figura de vuelta. *Suena bien* ::
*


----------



## vmmp29 (13 May 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> Yo me quedo con *capitulacion con figura de vuelta. *Suena bien* ::
> *



bueno spoiler ::

centrandonos en el asunto el RSI marca sobreventa , al menos en el ETF *SLV*


----------



## gamusino30 (13 May 2011)

Condición esencial de la explotación fabril, sobre todo una vez sujeta a la reglamentación de la jornada de trabajo, es la seguridad normal del resultado, es decir, la seguridad de conseguir la producción de una determinada cantidad de mercancías o el efecto útil apetecido en un espacio de tiempo dado. Además, las pausas legales inherentes a la jornada reglamentaría de trabajo suponen la interrupción repentina y periódica de éste sin daño para el producto en vías de elaboración. Esta seguridad del resultado y estas interrupciones del trabajo son, naturalmente, más fáciles de conseguir en industrias puramente mecánicas que en aquellas en que desempeñan cierto papel los procesos químicos y físicos, como ocurre por ejemplo en la alfarería, en la lavandería, en la tintorería, en la panadería y en la mayoría de las manufacturas metalúrgicas.


----------



## Eldenegro (13 May 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Hombre, si se mira el MACD esta claramente sobrevendido.



Lo dicho, no podian aguantar ese movimiento muchos dias. Han cargado y ahora esperan los vencimientos.

¿cuantas veces mas podran hacerlo?


----------



## Renovatio (13 May 2011)

Unlimited amounts, querido Nigga. Si tuvieras una llave para poder pedir pasta unlimited... Pues lo harías y, como dice uno por ahi... Wash, Rinse, Repeat.

Se me está formando en el lóbulo occipital donde se alojan los superpoderes una sensación bullish muy fuerte, recordad que soy el capitán del Campamento Depeche, sigo pensando que nos vamos para arriba a final de mes, vamos a ver si tanto como $49 o que... Nada técnico eh, es solo sexto sentido gatuno... Nunca me ha hecho ganar dinero, pero lo tengo ahi... :XX:

A mi me da igual. Ahora, las risas que nos proporciona la plata deberían ser incluidas en el sobre spot


----------



## Taxidermista (13 May 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> Como supongo que muchos de vosotros ando siguiendo en tiempo real la evolución de los metales. Y aunque como dijo Mongor las graficas entre ellos son parecidas; lo que es también calcado es la evolución de estas ultimas horas de la plata con el del EuroDolar
> 
> Silver Charts | Silver Streaming Chart | Silver Futures Chart
> 
> Grafico Euro Dolar | Grafico EUR USD | Grafico de Divisas Euro Dolar



Para los que prefieran el software dedicado (como yo) podéis seguir esas cotizaciones en tiempo real abriendo una cuenta demo en *Oanda* y descargando el Metatrader 4. Con ese programa y vuestra cuenta demo tendreis acceso a todos los pares del Forex (salvo los muy exóticos) y al spot de oro y plata.


----------



## Macacus (13 May 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> ¿Quien dijo que no hay plata ? Seran monedas y bullion , porque los suizos y lo Alemanes no da abasto de fabricarlos, porque plata para la industria , hay la que quieras.
> 
> Me parto y me troncho de los gurus que dicen que va a subir a 50 , 100 , 200 , que si es muy importante para la industria , que si se estan agotando las minas ect,ect ..........
> 
> ...



Cada habitante del planeta toca a una onza de oro y seis de plata aproximadamente. Un trabajador con sueldo medio-bajo (mileurista) de un país con nivel de vida medio-alto (Hispanistán) puede comprar a precios actuales con el sueldo de un mes 0,9 onzas de oro y 33 onzas de plata (precios de tiendas alemanas). Es decir, *un mileurista español puede conseguir todo el oro que le corresponde en poco más de un mes o toda la plata que le corresponde en menos de una semana*. ¿No te parece eso un poco sospechoso?

A mi me parece que *la verdadera burbuja es la de la economía de papel* en la que estamos inmersos desde que se suprimió el patrón oro y que está dando sus últimos estertores. Eso lo sé yo y varios miles de personas más, que ya están comprando metales preciosos, muchos de ellos en USA, para protegerse de la imparable devaluación del dólar, pero lamentablemente *la producción mundial de plata solo podría proporcionar unas tres onzas al año a cada americano* que a precio actual cuestan solamente unos 90 euros (y cuando empiecen a comprar los chinos, ya ni te cuento). Créeme, cuando el sistema se derrumbe, que lo hará, quienes hayan invertido en metales preciosos estarán en mucha mejor posición que quienes no lo hayan hecho.


----------



## San Karlillo (13 May 2011)

Macacus dijo:


> Cada habitante del planeta toca a una onza de oro y seis de plata aproximadamente. Un trabajador con sueldo medio-bajo (mileurista) de un país con nivel de vida medio-alto (Hispanistán) puede comprar a precios actuales con el sueldo de un mes 0,9 onzas de oro y 33 onzas de plata (precios de tiendas alemanas). Es decir, *un mileurista español puede conseguir todo el oro que le corresponde en poco más de un mes o toda la plata que le corresponde en menos de una semana*. ¿No te parece eso un poco sospechoso?
> 
> A mi me parece que *la verdadera burbuja es la de la economía de papel* en la que estamos inmersos desde que se suprimió el patrón oro y que está dando sus últimos estertores. Eso lo sé yo y varios miles de personas más, que ya están comprando metales preciosos, muchos de ellos en USA, para protegerse de la imparable devaluación del dólar, pero lamentablemente *la producción mundial de plata solo podría proporcionar unas tres onzas al año a cada americano* que a precio actual cuestan solamente unos 90 euros (y cuando empiecen a comprar los chinos, ya ni te cuento). Créeme, cuando el sistema se derrumbe, que lo hará, quienes hayan invertido en metales preciosos estarán en mucha mejor posición que quienes no lo hayan hecho.



Hola Macacus , con una onza de plata a la semana comen en mas de medio mundo una familia , no creo que puedan comersela a menos que sea de chocolate.

Por otro lado me das la razon en lo de la burbuja porque lo que haces con la plata es especular , tu no le das ningun uso y el dia que veas no le das rendimiento la venderas.

1- El año 2003 la diferencia entre oferta y demanda estaba en el + 7% a favor de la oferta , en el 2010 paso a 22% . ¿Sabes quien absorbe eso ? Tu , yo y muchos que especulamos con esto . 

2 -El consumo industrial no ha parado de bajar desde hace 10 años y a dia de hoy es el mismo que habia en el 2001. 

Por esto pienso que es una burbuja , de la que me aprovecho por supuesto .

Me llama la atencion lo de los chinos , que lo van comprar todo, ¿porque van a comprar plata ? .Si yo fuese chino haria lo que estan haciendo , me dedicaria a entrar y crear empresas en por todo el mundo.

Bueno esta es mi opinion.

Por cierto dime quien es ese mileurista Español que ademas de sobrevivir puede invertir en plata y oro , porque hay que nombrarlo ministro de economia.


----------



## Josebs (13 May 2011)

hola soy nuevo por aki y me gustaria haceros unas preguntillas


----------



## bmbnct (13 May 2011)

Depeche´s new twit


> La plata parece que bajara a 33,85$ a cerrar hueco alcista,supongo que despues seguira para arriba,cierre por encima de 35,50 seria bueno.


----------



## Josebs (13 May 2011)

estoy pensando en invertir algo en plata pero me surgen dudas, mejor monedas o lingotes, donde comprais a buen precio, por lo que he podido leer mejor en alemania y suiza, hay alguna pagina ke me recomendeis, y por ultimo como haceis para la conservacion de la plata, tengo entendido ke se oxida, un saludo y gracias.


----------



## bmbnct (13 May 2011)

Josebs dijo:


> hola soy nuevo por aki y me gustaria haceros unas preguntillas



Adelante no te cortes; por aquí últimamente estamos sembrados...



Spoiler


----------



## bmbnct (13 May 2011)

Josebs dijo:


> estoy pensando en invertir algo en plata pero me surgen dudas, mejor monedas o lingotes, donde comprais a buen precio, por lo que he podido leer mejor en alemania y suiza, hay alguna pagina ke me recomendeis, y por ultimo como haceis para la conservacion de la plata, tengo entendido ke se oxida, un saludo y gracias.





Mejor monedas; y si luego vas a preguntar si karlillos o bullion; hay muchas discrepancias al respecto.
Para comprar / vender: En el hilo de compraventa, hablando con usuarios como el_andorrano, y en cualquiera de las paginas que salen en este enlace: Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Silber-Münze Wiener Philharmoniker 2011 | Silber-Münzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate
Para conservarlas, según llegan yo las encapsulo y después nada de manosearlas. Y si aparecen manchas ni tocar (es mi opinión)
De nada.


----------



## Macacus (13 May 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> Hola Macacus , con una onza de plata a la semana comen en mas de medio mundo una familia , no creo que puedan comersela a menos que sea de chocolate.
> 
> Por otro lado me das la razon en lo de la burbuja porque lo que haces con la plata es especular , tu no le das ningun uso y el dia que veas no le das rendimiento la venderas.
> 
> ...



La inflación en China es relativamente alta (más del 5%) y muy probablemente seguirá subiendo, así que es normal que quieran protegerse, además el gobierno chino anima a la población a que inviertan en metales preciosos. Y quien dice China dice India, con inflación de casi el 9%. Se trata de dos paises con un conjunto de 2400 millones de habitantes cuyas economías crecen en torno al 9% sin muchos visos de ralentizarse a corto plazo. Esta demanda va a subir mucho el precio de los metales preciosos porque no se puede aumentar apenas la producción (creo que las cuberterías de plata tienen los días contados).

Por otra parte yo no me considero un especulador, simplemente he decidido pillar sitio en un bote salvavidas pese a que la tripulación del barco no deja de repetir que el barco no puede hundirse y tal.


----------



## Josebs (13 May 2011)

que opinion os merece este tipo de lingotes 
*1 Ounce Silver Bar (USA Minted)* - he estado mirando porque quiero comprar una cantidad media-alta y compro mucha mas cantidad de onzas en lingotes que comprando monedas por ejemplo de la filarmonica, los lingotes son como 3 euros mas baratos por onza, que me recomendais, mi opcion es la de tenerlos a largo plazo(unos 40 años) una especie de plan de pensiones, gracias.


----------



## gurrumino (13 May 2011)

Pues de precio parece que bien , todos pueden comprar mas lingotes que monedas por el mismo dinero , pero todos compran bullion , sera' por algo .Ahora te diran los ejpertos .
Saludos


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (13 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Pues de precio parece que bien , todos pueden comprar mas lingotes que monedas por el mismo dinero , pero todos compran bullion , sera' por algo .Ahora te diran los ejpertos .
> Saludos



Reconocimiento inmediato y mundial de la "mercancia" y máxima líquidez, y, en algunos casos, posible revalorización numismática (pandas, serie lunar) aunque ya sería otro mercado.


----------



## Josebs (13 May 2011)

la onza del lingote ke estoy mirando cuesta 26.82 y la onza en moneda eagle, filarmonica, maple 29,8 osea 3 euros mas cara la onza en moneda.


----------



## manelic77 (13 May 2011)

*onza*



Josebs dijo:


> la onza del lingote ke estoy mirando cuesta 26.82 y la onza en moneda eagle, filarmonica, maple 29,8 osea 3 euros mas cara la onza en moneda.



¿Existe la onza troy en lingotes?
¿Lingotes con exactamente 31.1 gramos?
Yo no la he visto nunca.
Y la moneda es más bonita que el lingote.


----------



## Taxidermista (13 May 2011)

manelic77 dijo:


> ¿Existe la onza troy en lingotes?
> ¿Lingotes con exactamente 31.1 gramos?
> Yo no la he visto nunca.
> Y la moneda es más bonita que el lingote.



Lingote plata 1 onza - PAMP S.A., Suiza | Lingotes de plata | Oro Express


----------



## manelic77 (13 May 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Lingote plata 1 onza - PAMP S.A., Suiza | Lingotes de plata | Oro Express



Es que soy muy pueblerino, sólo compro al andorrano (cogiendo un tren desde mi pueblo) o como muy lejos a CIODE.
No sé si vale la pena comprar una onza de plata en Suiza.
Por cierto, tu onza suiza vale 37 € + IVA, con la volatilidad que tiene ahora, (precio spot 25 €), te aseguro que el andorrano puede mejorar esos precios y darte algo tan bonito como una Kookaburra, a 33.33 € IVA incluido.
http://www.andorranojoyeria.net/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=21&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=11

Y si vas o te manda el producto, pídele monedas de plata ley 925 de 12 € valor facial, te las cobrará a 14 €, pero vale la pena pagar eso por unos 16.65 gramos de plata (su peso total son 18 gramos).


----------



## Josebs (13 May 2011)

joder si vale la pena comprar a suiza como 10 euros mas barata la onza del precio que dices


----------



## Taxidermista (13 May 2011)

manelic77 dijo:


> Es que soy muy pueblerino, sólo compro al andorrano (cogiendo un tren desde mi pueblo) o como muy lejos a CIODE.
> No sé si vale la pena comprar una onza de plata en Suiza.



Oro Express no está en Suiza, está en la calle Velázquez de Madrid, a 2,2 km de CIODE andando.


----------



## manelic77 (13 May 2011)

Josebs dijo:


> joder si vale la pena comprar a suiza como 10 euros mas barata la onza del precio que dices



Ojo, nadie vende plata a 25 €, dije 25 € que es lo que me marcaba la plata en euros por este gráfico







En todo caso, una onza en forma de moneda de filarmónica (muy bonita a mi gusto) está barata a 30.24 € IVA incluido que tiene el andorrano.
www.andorranojoyeria.net/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=17&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
Oro Espréss tiene la onza a 37 €, y luego añadirle el IVA.

http://www.oro-express.es/lingotes-de-plata.html


----------



## bmbnct (14 May 2011)

New Depeche´s twit:



> Muy bueno el cierre de hoy,creo que la semana que viene va a see divertida,espero que veamos los 40 $ tranquilamente.



:rolleye:


----------



## bmbnct (16 May 2011)

New Depeche´s twit:



> 34,25$ minumis del dia van a ser,creo que tardaremis mucho tiempo en volverlos a ver,se prepara la subida esperada. Sientense y observen



Vamos...



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]YouTube - Vamos Jonan[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mongor (16 May 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> New Depeche´s twit:
> 
> Vamos...
> 
> ...



A ver si es verdad, que me quiero fundir las plusvalias del papel en físicooooo!

[YOUTUBE]LmQiaSDr3nk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bmbnct (16 May 2011)

Hay esperanzas : Se me paso poner un twit de Depeche del 12 de Mayo (despues de que dijera que bye bye a los 50$ a finales de Mayo) que decia:



> No quiero dejarme llevar por la euforia,pero si cierra por encima de 35,30 vuelvo a pensar que es posible ver los 50$ para fin de mayo.



PD: Ese día no cerro por encima de 35,30.


----------



## Mongor (16 May 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> New Depeche´s twit: 34,25$ minumis del dia van a ser,creo que tardaremis mucho tiempo en volverlos a ver,se prepara la subida esperada. Sientense y observen



Sentado y observando... 33,48...


----------



## bmbnct (16 May 2011)

New Depeche´s twits ....



> Esta muy dificil de predecir li que va a hacer la plata a corto,parecia q iba a tirar para arriba ya pero no,falsa señal. A esperar.





> Que poco me gusta la grafica de la plata,tiene mala pinta.





> Esto tiene toda pinta de irse a 30 dolares, genial,cargaré mas fisico a precio barato.



:ouch::ouch:


----------



## Renovatio (17 May 2011)

No veo yo a los bullion dealers con mucha gana de bajar el género... -_-


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (17 May 2011)

Renovatio dijo:


> No veo yo a los bullion dealers con mucha gana de bajar el género... -_-



El hilo de compra venta está completamente muerto, o los que tienen plata van a morir con las botas puestas o realmente van a largo como yo 

Recordad que el sistema tiene el papel y nosotros el dinero ienso:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

Renovatio dijo:


> No veo yo a los bullion dealers con mucha gana de bajar el género... -_-




Pues no sé donde miras tú los precios...En Alemania, de más de 37 euros la onza estamos ya por debajo de 28...¿Te parece poca bajada de los bullion dealers?

Venga, puedes echar un vistazo por aquí:

Silber Investor | Überblick über Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Münzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2011)

New Depeche´s twit (a la 1:16 de hoy):



> Por fin he podido analizar a fondo la situacion de la plata, y he sacado como conclusion q haremos doble suelo en 32$,creo q ahi rebotará


----------



## gamusino30 (17 May 2011)

Este destino es ya, en parte, una realidad en los momentos actuales. La masa cada vez mayor de capital invertido en máquinas de coser187 espolea la producción y engendra paralizaciones de mercado que obligan a los obreros domiciliarios a vender sus máquinas. Además, la superproducción de máquinas de éstas lleva a sus productores, hambrientos de mercado, a cederlas por un alquiler semanal, creando así una concurrencia mortal para los pequeños propietarios de máquinas.188 Las mejoras constantes introducidas en la construcción de estas máquinas y su abaratamiento deprecian sin cesar los viejos ejemplares, que, vendidos en masa a precios irrisorios, sólo son rentables en manos de grandes capitalistas.


----------



## carloszorro (17 May 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> New Depeche´s twit (a la 1:16 de hoy):



Gran hilo Bmbnct, buen trabajo, estamos todos ansiosos por saber en que tipo de indicadores/osciladores se basan los análisis de Depeche...


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Gran hilo Bmbnct, buen trabajo, estamos todos ansiosos por saber en que tipo de indicadores/osciladores se basan los análisis de Depeche...



Las gracias habría que darselas a Depeche (lo mio es un simple copy&paste de sus twits); que despues de haber fallado en varias ocasiones sigue publicando las conclusiones de sus análisis. Para mi son indicadores de lo loco que anda el mercado y de lo manipulable que es. 

En referencia a lo subrayado, le he preguntado un par de veces directa e indirectamente que amplie un poco más la info pero por ahora no suelta prenda.... Igual si se lo pide un "Ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro de la selecta élite de los gurús burbujistas" accede.


----------



## carloszorro (17 May 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> Las gracias habría que darselas a Depeche (lo mio es un simple copy&paste de sus twits); que despues de haber fallado en varias ocasiones sigue publicando las conclusiones de sus análisis. Para mi son indicadores de lo loco que anda el mercado y de lo manipulable que es.
> 
> En referencia a lo subrayado, le he preguntado un par de veces directa e indirectamente que amplie un poco más la info pero por ahora no suelta prenda.... Igual si se lo pide un "Ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro de la selecta élite de los gurús burbujistas" accede.



Se ha enrocado y no hay manera de que suelte prenda.


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Se ha enrocado y no hay manera de que suelte prenda.



Mañana habrá opción a preguntarle...



> Se acabó lo bueno,vuelvo a casa,mañana espero poder participar en el foro de burbuja.info y compartir mis impresiones sobre la plata.


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 May 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> Mañana habrá opción a preguntarle...



Es que el pobre, que había clavado 2 grandes predicciones con meses de antelación, con el lío que llevamos en estas 2 semanas ahora no acierta ni una.

Yo si fuera él seguiría manteniendo que a final de mes llegamos a los 50$ y que fuera lo que dios quiera ::


----------



## Mongor (17 May 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Es que el pobre, que había clavado 2 grandes predicciones con meses de antelación, con el lío que llevamos en estas 2 semanas ahora no acierta ni una.
> 
> Yo si fuera él seguiría manteniendo que a final de mes llegamos a los 50$ y que fuera lo que dios quiera ::



Mas moral que el Alcoyano...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Es que el pobre, que había clavado 2 grandes predicciones con meses de antelación, con el lío que llevamos en estas 2 semanas ahora no acierta ni una.
> 
> Yo si fuera él seguiría manteniendo que a final de mes llegamos a los 50$ y que fuera lo que dios quiera ::




Joer...a ver cuando os enteráis que nadie puede predecir más que tendencias generales. 

Los mejores traders direccionales (<--- hay muy pocos direccionales) sólo aciertan como mucho un 60% de las veces.

El beneficio no viene de acertar mucho, el beneficio viene de trades con ganancias importantes y sobre todo de no perder mucho...

AL principio Depeche acertó un par de veces muy bien...y la cagó 4 veces más cuando le llevaba la cuenta. 

Los que seguís a gurús sin tener un método propio sois carne de ruina.


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joer...a ver cuando os enteráis que nadie puede predecir más que tendencias generales.
> 
> Los mejores traders direccionales (<--- hay muy pocos direccionales) sólo aciertan como mucho un 60% de las veces.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo sus comentarios pero voy a mi rollo. Y de momento bastante bien oiga


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joer...a ver cuando os enteráis que nadie puede predecir más que tendencias generales.
> 
> Los mejores traders direccionales (<--- hay muy pocos direccionales) sólo aciertan como mucho un 60% de las veces.
> 
> ...



Lo suscribo al 100%. Pero no considero a Depeche ni un guru ni un oráculo (lo denomino así porque no da explicaciones de los resultados de sus estudios). 
Es un forero que con sus aportaciones da valor*** y emoción a este hilo y al de la plata; pero hay que tratarlo como eso, articulos de opinión. 



***Y aún daría más valor si explicase un poco sus razonamientos.


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2011)

Depeche´s new twit:



> Silver’s New Trading Range Silver’s New Trading Range | nextbigtrade.com Me ha parecido muy interesante para ponerlo.


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2011)

Depeche´s new twits:



> El cierre de hoy me ha gustado,se empiezan a ver divergencias alcistas claras,sobretodo en el Macd,aunque quiza den un susto antes de subir





> Con lo del susto quiero decir q podrian pegarle un arreon fuerte para abajo para cerrar cortos y seguidamente subir,hay que vigilar volumen.


----------



## hinka (18 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joer...a ver cuando os enteráis que nadie puede predecir más que tendencias generales.
> 
> Los mejores traders direccionales (<--- hay muy pocos direccionales) sólo aciertan como mucho un 60% de las veces.



Pero que m i er da es esa (con perdon y sin animo de ofender y crear polemica, que nos conocemos todos....)
Yo tengo un trader que acierta el 50% (solo un 10% menos que los grandes gurús y mejores traders) y no tiene ni puta idea de mercados, ni graficas,ni tendencias, ni ha estudiado en ninguna sitio.
Se llama moneda y el metodo es muy facil si sale cara sube y si sale cruz baja. 
Vamos un 60% como mucho :ouch::ouch: madre de dios eso es como no decir nada..... Vamos vender humo, que de eso anda el mundo lleno.


----------



## ProfePaco (18 May 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Pero que m i er da es esa (con perdon y sin animo de ofender y crear polemica, que nos conocemos todos....)
> Yo tengo un trader que acierta el 50% (solo un 10% menos que los grandes gurús y mejores traders) y no tiene ni puta idea de mercados, ni graficas,ni tendencias, ni ha estudiado en ninguna sitio.
> Se llama moneda y el metodo es muy facil si sale cara sube y si sale cruz baja.
> Vamos un 60% como mucho :ouch::ouch: madre de dios eso es como no decir nada..... Vamos vender humo, que de eso anda el mundo lleno.




Pues claro que no aciertan más de 60%, ni esa cifra me creo yo.

Vamos a ver, supongamos que un tipo tiene un buen método que da el 75-80% de acierto. 

PRIMERO. ¿Coge y lo publica en Internet, o publica lo que le dice el método? Lo más seguro es que se lo guarde para hacerse rico... y esto se relaciona con el siguiente punto.

SEGUNDO. Si el método realmente funciona, no lo puede decir. Porque en el momento que lo dice, y es ampliamente conocido, deja de funcionar bien, se distorsiona. Supongamos que el tipo sabe que la plata va a subir... y es muy cierto, porque su método que no falla lo dice, que va a subir, y la noticia se difunde. ¿Qué tonto nos va a vender su plata? Al final es verdad que la la plata sube, pero porque el tipo lo ha dicho, porque en un momento tuvo credibilidad su método. El método está muerto... solo queda la persona y un montón de palmeros que siguen creyendo en un método muerto.

TERCERO. En este mismo momento, se están cruzando millones y millones de euros en acciones, plata, oro... es decir, hay un montón de compradores y vendedores... lo cual indica que no se sabe lo que va a pasar... pues hay realmente una impresionante oferta y demanda en cualquier título. Esto demuestra que no hay métodos válidos... ¿qué hace toda esa gente comprando, si va a bajar? ¿qué hace toda esa gente vendiendo, si va a subir?


Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar. Estamos solos... sin ayuda...


----------



## Taxidermista (18 May 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Vamos un 60% como mucho :ouch::ouch: madre de dios eso es como no decir nada...



No has meditado con calma eso que dices. Cualquiera daría un brazo por un 60% garantizado de acierto en predicción de la dirección. Te harías rico en meses (o semanas).


----------



## hinka (18 May 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> No has meditado con calma eso que dices. Cualquiera daría un brazo por un 60% garantizado de acierto en predicción de la dirección. Te harías rico en meses (o semanas).



Dice que como mucho un 60%, vamos que el otro 40-45% pierde. Y eso los grandes gurus!!!! Pues mira la moneda da un 50% de posibilidades y no tiene estudios ni hace ningun estudio. Venga tienen que tener más posibilidades que un 60% no me creo yo que las grandes fortunas (y digo las grandes grandes) se juegen (pq eso es lo que es un 60%) su dinero por un cochino 60%. 
No me creo que estos no tengan minimo un 85-90%, si no un 100% pq son ellos los que generan esas tendencias.
Un tio que se denomina o lo tomamos por un guru o experto y solo tiene un 60% de opciones. No tiene ni idea y lo que se dedica es a ganar dinero a costa de vender humo a cuatro pardillos como nosotros.


----------



## hinka (18 May 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Pues claro que no aciertan más de 60%, ni esa cifra me creo yo.
> 
> Vamos a ver, supongamos que un tipo tiene un buen método que da el 75-80% de acierto.
> 
> ...



Eso que estamos solos estoy de acuerdo.
Eso que nadie sabe lo que va a pasar..... tengo mis dudas.


----------



## carloszorro (18 May 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Eso que estamos solos estoy de acuerdo.
> Eso que nadie sabe lo que va a pasar..... tengo mis dudas.



De eso se trata, de intentar adivinar que es lo que están haciendo las manos fuertes, cuando en una línea de tendencia de largo plazo marcamos las zonas de soporte estamos marcando los días que esos tiburones están entrando largos o cortos.


----------



## ProfePaco (18 May 2011)

¿entonces tener un método queda reducido a saber lo que van a hacer las manos fuertes?

pues por eso es tan difícil tener un método...


----------



## Depeche (18 May 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos de nuevo, ya estoy por aqui.
Parece que hoy hemos empezado con fuerza, ahora mismo me marca 35,05 dolares el precio de la plata. Parece que siguen habiendo directrices alcistas, los indicadores principales no tienen mal aspecto. De todos modos recomiendo precaución para los que siguen invirtiendo en ETF's.Creo que hasta que no se supere el nivel de 36,70 dolares no podremos decir que ha finalizado esta gran corrección desde máximos. Bajo mi punto de vista entrarán grandes ordenes de compra en cuanto se supere dicho nivel. Mientras tanto, es posible que vayamos subiendo poco a poco pero con retrocesos al mismo tiempo, es decir, con volatilidad. Por otro lado decir que para mi la mejor estrategia de inversión es comprar onzas de plata física,hace tiempo que lo llevo diciendo, en un futuro va a valer mucho más de lo que vale ahora, por lo que si no sube de precio todavia hay que comprar más el que pueda, y el que no pueda pues a esperar. Lo que creo que es un error es vender en estos momentos. En el momento en que decidan subir el precio(creo que será más pronto que tarde), la plata física aumentará considerablemente de valor. Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## gamusino30 (18 May 2011)

La concurrencia prepotente de la máquina bate en retirada a los obreros manuales más flojos. En Londres, los crueles y espantosos progresos de la muerte por hambre (death from starvation) discurren, durante los últimos diez años, paralelamente con la expansión de la costura a máquina .182 Las nuevas obreras que trabajan junto a la máquina de coser, movida por ellas con la mano y el pie o con la mano solamente, de pie o sentadas, según el peso, el volumen y la especialidad de la máquina, despliegan una gran fuerza de trabajo. Este trabajo atenta contra su salud por la duración del proceso, aunque éste sea generalmente más corto que con el, sistema antiguo. Allí donde la máquina de coser, como ocurre en la zapatería, corsetería, sombrerería, etc., se introduce en talleres ya de suyo estrechos y abarrotados, multiplica las influencias antihigiénicas “La impresión –dice el comisario Lord– que se recibe al entrar en estos locales de trabajo bajos de techo, en los que se reúnen de 30 a 40 obreros mecánicos es insoportable ..


----------



## Mazaldeck (18 May 2011)

¿hay alguna web en la que se pueda ver de forma fácil y clara el precio diario de la plata durante el último mes?


----------



## bmbnct (18 May 2011)

cegador dijo:


> ¿hay alguna web en la que se pueda ver de forma fácil y clara el precio diario de la plata durante el último mes?



Mira mi firma.


----------



## Renovatio (18 May 2011)

Cuantos menos titulares leamos sobre metales, más aburrido y agotado estará el sistema, menos gacelillas quedarán. El target de los $50 yo lo veo ya demasiado optimista, pero es muy importante no perforar la línea Otia Pedrín. xD
Y los Bullion Dealers... Siguen haciéndose los suecos...


----------



## gamusino30 (18 May 2011)

El efecto inmediato que esta máquina ejerce sobre los obreros, es, sobre poco más o menos, el de todas las máquinas que en el período de la gran industria se apoderan de nuevas ramas de producción. Son desalojados de la industria los niños de corta edad. El salario de los obreros mecánicos sube en relación con el de los obreros domiciliarios, muchos de los cuales se cuentan entre “los más pobres de los pobres” (“the poorest of poor”). El salario de los obreros manuales mejor situados con quienes compite la máquina, desciende. El nuevo personal mecánico está integrado, casi exclusivamente, por muchachas y mujeres jóvenes. Con ayuda de la fuerza mecánica, éstas destruyen el monopolio de los hombres en los trabajos pesados y desalojan de los trabajos ligeros a grandes contingentes de mujeres viejas y niños pequeños.


----------



## Renovatio (19 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues no sé donde miras tú los precios...En Alemania, de más de 37 euros la onza estamos ya por debajo de 28...¿Te parece poca bajada de los bullion dealers?
> 
> Venga, puedes echar un vistazo por aquí:



/condescendencia mode off , porfa, Monster, que como dice uno por aquí, "nos conocemos" ^_^



gamusino30 dijo:


> Es que en el hilo quieren kookaburras a spot.



Hoyga, la mala costumbre de haber estado años comprando ASEs a 14€ por media españa... ^_^ Y además, como bién decia monster algun dia, en este foro con contactos y paciencia siempre se encuentra mejor precio que en germania...


----------



## gamusino30 (19 May 2011)

Esta baratura del sudor y la sangre humanos convertidos en mercancías, era precisamente, y es, lo que dilataba y dilata día por día el mercado, y en Inglaterra sobre todo el mercado colonial, en el que además predominan los hábitos y los gustos ingleses. Hasta que sobrevino el punto critico. Los viejos métodos, la simple explotación brutal del material obrero, más o menos acompañada por una división sistemática del trabajo, no bastaban ya para cubrir las necesidades cada vez mayores del mercado ni para hacer frente a la competencia aun mayor entablada entre los capitalistas. Había sonado la hora de la maquinaria. La máquina revolucionaria decisiva, que se adueña por igual de todas las ramas innumerables de esta órbita de producción, de la modistería, de la sastrería, de la zapatería, de la costura y la fabricación de sombreros, etc., etc., es la máquina de coser.


----------



## Depeche (19 May 2011)

Creo que la plata bajara a 34$ antes de seguur para arriba,mucha volatlilidad antes de superar nivel clave de 36,75$


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (19 May 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Vamos un 60% como mucho :ouch::ouch: madre de dios eso es como no decir nada..... Vamos vender humo, que de eso anda el mundo lleno.



Piensa que en la ruleta jugando al color las probabilidades de ganar del casino es de un 51,35% y están forraos.


----------



## Xpiro (19 May 2011)

Yo diciéndome que poco movimiento hay en el hilo oficial de la plata, y resulta que estabais por aquí!! :ouch:
Os posteo un comentario que hizo Javi ayer, así que mucho cuidado mañana antes del cierre de mercados, que es Friday night:

_Remember that in two days we have options expiry for shares and the crooks always manipulates the market prior to the closing of trading this Friday night!_

Harvey Organ's - The Daily Gold and Silver Report


----------



## Depeche (20 May 2011)

Sigo pensando que la plata bajará a 34 dolares para cerrar el hueco. A partir de ahí posiblemente rebote y empiece a subir como mínimo hacia la zona de 36 dolares. La clave sigue siendo superar los 36,75 dolares, en ese momento comenzarían las compras en serio y esto cogería unos tintes alcistas de verdad.


----------



## Mongor (24 May 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Sigo pensando que la plata bajará a 34 dolares para cerrar el hueco. A partir de ahí posiblemente rebote y empiece a subir como mínimo hacia la zona de 36 dolares. La clave sigue siendo superar los 36,75 dolares, en ese momento comenzarían las compras en serio y esto cogería unos tintes alcistas de verdad.



Nos vamos acercando a los 36,75...


----------



## gamusino30 (24 May 2011)

No obstante, permitieron que a su lado siguiera viviendo, como base difusa, dispersa, la industria manual y domiciliaria. La gran producción de plusvalía arrancada a estas ramas de trabajo y el abaratamiento progresivo de sus artículos se debía y se debe principalmente a los salarios mínimos estrictamente indispensables para vegetar de mala manera, unidos a unas jornadas de trabajo que representan el máximum de lo humanamente posible.


----------



## Mongor (24 May 2011)

A puntico estamos


----------



## Depeche (24 May 2011)

Supongo que la cerrarán casi a 36,75 dolares, pero mañana lo superará y subirá con muchísima fuerza, estoy convencido de que van a entrar compras a mansalva,la subida de mañana va a ser muy importante. Mañana es muy posible que se superen los 38 dolares, y pronto veremos los 39,50 dolares,zona donde creo que haremos una pequeña parada para coger aire.


----------



## Mongor (25 May 2011)

Ahora mismo 36,8 :Aplauso:


----------



## gamusino30 (25 May 2011)

Las masas de materiales, géneros, prendas a medio fabricar, etc., las suministra la gran industria; la masa del material humano barato (taillable i merci et miséricorde) (97) está formada por los elementos “que dejan en libertad” la gran industria y la agricultura. Las manufacturas de esta rama de producción deben su origen, principalmente, a la necesidad sentida por el capitalista de tener bajo su mando un ejército capaz de lanzarse al ataque a medida que lo exija la demanda del mercado.181


----------



## Mongor (25 May 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> ... la plata tocará los 50 dolares el dia 28 de mayo del 2011,eso lo dije hace unos meses,y creo que así será. ...



Como siga a este ritmillo vas a acertar de rebote )


----------



## Vedast_borrado (25 May 2011)

¡Pero si el 28 es sábado..!


----------



## mk73 (25 May 2011)

parece que la plata está remontando el vuelo. De la caida que tuvo de estar a 33 euro la onza, quedarse a 23 pelados; ahora está a 26 euro.


----------



## Drinito (26 May 2011)




----------



## Depeche (26 May 2011)

Creo que la plata va a bajar a 36,50 dolares para cerrar hueco alcista, una vez tocado ese nivel espero que rebote con fuerza y seguramente hoy llegaremos como mínimo a 39,50 dolares, punto de gran resistencia,que creo que despues de retroceder en ella,al segundo intento la superará, una vez superado el 40$ la subida será muy vertical. Por lo tanto hoy espero mucha volatilidad pero con final muy alcista.


----------



## Depeche (26 May 2011)

Pego comentario que acabo de hacer en el hilo de la plata:

Seguimos en tendencia alcista,el movimiento que se está produciendo hoy es normal, no me ha sorprendido para nada,como ya he explicado anteriormente hoy teníamos que cerrar un hueco alcista que se había dejado el dia que se superó la resistencia de 36,70 dolares, por lo tanto era necesario retroceder hasta esos niveles,a partir de aqui en breve,supongo que como mucho a partir de las 19 horas empezará a entrar dinero otra vez y volverá a tirar para arriba hasta la zona de 37,65 dolares,zona que quizá superemos hoy,y si no lo hacemos hoy lo haremos mañana con mucha fuerza,después tendremos otra resistencia en 39,50 dolares donde se puede producir otra parada para coger aire, y en el momento que se superen los 40 dolares la subida será muy rápida y vertical, los 50 dolaresno llegaran a final de este mes como creia hace un tiempo,pero creo que si que los veremos antes de lo que imaginamos.
Dejo 2 graficas del ETF SLV para que observeis lo que os digo del cierre del hueco alcista,y veais como la tendencia alcista sigue intacta. También se ha cortado el indicador MACD al alza,así como otros muchos indicadores.

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...15minutos.jpg/


Si alguien puede poner las imagenes para que se vea directamente sin tener que ir al link me haría un favor,ya que yo no se porque cuando intento pegarlas con el icono de insertar imagen no me salen.


----------



## gamusino30 (26 May 2011)

La producción del Wearíng Apparel corte a cargo de manufacturas, que en el interior de sus talleres se limitan a reproducir la división del trabajo con cuyos membra disjecta se encuentran al crearse, a cargo de pequeños maestros artesanos, pero que ya no trabajan como antes directamente para el consumidor, sino para manufacturas y almacenes, dándose con frecuencia el caso de ciudades y comarcas enteras especializadas en una rama industrial de éstas, v. gr., en la de zapatería; y, finalmente, corre también, en gran medida, a cargo de obreros domiciliarios, que son una prolongación de las manufacturas, almacenes y hasta de los pequeños maestros artesanos.180


----------



## Depeche (26 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A mi si que me deja.
> 
> Las pego:
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias gamusino30


----------



## Mongor (26 May 2011)

La otra.


----------



## Depeche (26 May 2011)

Mongor dijo:


> La otra.



Muchísimas gracias Mongor.


----------



## San Karlillo (31 May 2011)

Estimado Depeche , seria interesante que comentaras que variables no se han cumplido para que fallase tu prediccion.


----------



## Depeche (31 May 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> Estimado Depeche , seria interesante que comentaras que variables no se han cumplido para que fallase tu prediccion.



Principalmente que la corrección fue de un 61,8% de la subida,en lugar del 38,2% que pensaba al principio que haría,incluso el 50% que creí después. La tendencia primaria estaba siguiendo una linea definida de subida, sin embargo al retroceder ese nivel se perforó la tendencia primaria,pero por suerte no se perdió la tendencia principal,por lo que seguimos en tendencia alcista,pero ahora para llegar al nivel de 50 dolares vamos a necesitar más tiempo. 
En conclusión creo que ha sido muy bueno que se produjera esta corrección, porque significa que hemos finalizado la primera onda al alza(bajo mi punto de vista), y después de finalizar esta corrección iniciaremos la siguiente onda al alza,que en mi opinión llevará el precio por encima de 75 dolares(creo que me quedo corto). Además hemos evitado entrar en modo burbuja, y en este caso es preferible subir así a subir tan vertical como estabamos subiendo.
Ahora mismo vamos a retroceder un poco para cerrar un hueco al alza que hay más o menos en 38 dolares,una vez cerrado este hueco deberíamos seguir subiendo.
El escenario que contemplo para un futuro a corto-medio plazo es siendo conservador, que llegaremos a 50 dolares a principios de agosto,pero estoy casi convencido de que la subida se acelerará en cuanto se supere el nivel de 40 dolares,por lo que realmente pienso que los 50 dolares los podemos alcanzar más o menos sobre el dia 28 de junio,es decir, en unas 4 semanas.
El tiempo dirá, a mi particularmente me gustaría que la subida fuera más lenta,para poder seguir acumulando poco a poco a buenos precios, mi intención es de mantener mis onzas bullion de plata como mínimo 2 años,por lo que prisa no tengo, y creo que en ese plazo estará por encima de 120 dolares como mínimo.
Espero haberte resuelto tus dudas y haber contestado tu pregunta.
Saludos.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (31 May 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Principalmente que la corrección fue de un 61,8% de la subida,en lugar del 38,2% que pensaba al principio que haría,incluso el 50% que creí después. La tendencia primaria estaba siguiendo una linea definida de subida, sin embargo al retroceder ese nivel se perforó la tendencia primaria,pero por suerte no se perdió la tendencia principal,por lo que seguimos en tendencia alcista,pero ahora para llegar al nivel de 50 dolares vamos a necesitar más tiempo.
> En conclusión creo que ha sido muy bueno que se produjera esta corrección, porque significa que hemos finalizado la primera onda al alza(bajo mi punto de vista), y después de finalizar esta corrección iniciaremos la siguiente onda al alza,que en mi opinión llevará el precio por encima de 75 dolares(creo que me quedo corto). Además hemos evitado entrar en modo burbuja, y en este caso es preferible subir así a subir tan vertical como estabamos subiendo.
> Ahora mismo vamos a retroceder un poco para cerrar un hueco al alza que hay más o menos en 38 dolares,una vez cerrado este hueco deberíamos seguir subiendo.
> El escenario que contemplo para un futuro a corto-medio plazo es siendo conservador, que llegaremos a 50 dolares a principios de agosto,pero estoy casi convencido de que la subida se acelerará en cuanto se supere el nivel de 40 dolares,por lo que realmente pienso que los 50 dolares los podemos alcanzar más o menos sobre el dia 28 de junio,es decir, en unas 4 semanas.
> ...



A ver quién no tiene vértigo y aguanta sus onzas hasta el final...vender eagles a 80 € será muy tentador...y transformar las plusvalías en karlillos por si se sube más, aunque los karlillos habrá que cambiarlos mucho antes


----------



## Natalia_ (31 May 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> Estimado Depeche , seria interesante que comentaras que variables no se han cumplido para que fallase tu prediccion.



Aunque Depeche ya ha respondido. Creo que su respuesta es demasiado modesta. Quizás debido a su osadía (o talento) de intentar precisar tanto en las fechas, ahora es demasiado autocrítico consigo mismo, y sólo hace hincapié en sus errores de cálculo, sin atribuirse mérito alguno.

Sin embargo, a mi no me parece que halla fallado en su predicción. Con una antelación de bastantes meses, - cuando, hasta a los más plateros, nos podía parecer una exageración demasiado aventurada- dijo que la plata tocaría los 50 $ el 28 de mayo. Bien , pues exac-ta-men-te esos 50 dólares los rozó el 28 de abril. No olvidemos que en noviembre del año pasado todavía rondaba los 25 $.

¿Qué son 30 días de diferencia en una predicción que, con la antelación con la que él lo hacía, sonaba a un exceso de optimismo desenfrenado?. También recuerdo que justo antes de rozar los 50 dólares, en un ambiente de absoluta euforia, él -como nota discordante- llamaba a la prudencia, aconsejando huir no sólo de largos, si no tb de cortos (luego hemos vimos la escabechina total para unos y otros), y centrarse en la plata física.

Finalmente, dió los 34 $, como punto a retomar su recorrido alcista con fuerza si superaba los 36 $ y pico. Pues así ha sido, y ahora ya supera los 38 $. No parece que sea ningún rebote de "gato muerto". El tiempo le volverá dar o quitar razones en esta y en sus nuevas predicciones. 

Personalmente, yo sólo confío en la plata física como un seguro a largo plazo, y estos pequeños o grandes picos de sierra me resultan indiferentes. No obstante, he seguido con interés las predicciones de Depeche, no sólo en la plata, sino tb en Jazztel. Y de Jazztel, le agradezco especialmente su análisis (en el que le llovieron las críticas), ya que fue el último empuje que yo necesité para entrar el año pasado a precios muy inferiores a la cotización actual. De hecho, de haber entrado cuando Depeche abrió aquel hilo, habría aprovechado un recorrido alcista aún mucho mayor.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (31 May 2011)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Aunque Depeche ya ha respondido. Creo que su respuesta es demasiado modesta. Quizás debido a su osadía (o talento) de intentar precisar tanto en las fechas, ahora es demasiado autocrítico consigo mismo, y sólo hace hincapié en sus errores de cálculo, sin atribuirse mérito alguno.
> 
> Sin embargo, a mi no me parece que halla fallado en su predicción. Con una antelación de bastantes meses, - cuando, hasta a los más plateros, nos podía parecer una exageración demasiado aventurada- dijo que la plata tocaría los 50 $ el 28 de mayo. Bien , pues exac-ta-men-te esos 50 dólares los rozó el 28 de abril. No olvidemos que en noviembre del año pasado todavía rondaba los 25 $.
> 
> ...



A veces acierta y a veces falla, pero sus comentarios le dan vidilla al foro y son ciertamente interesantes. El único que nunca falla es quien no se moja :rolleye:


----------



## Natalia_ (31 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> A ver quién no tiene vértigo y aguanta sus onzas hasta el final...vender eagles a 80 € será muy tentador...y transformar las plusvalías en karlillos por si se sube más, aunque los karlillos habrá que cambiarlos mucho antes



jajaja transformar las plusvalías de las onzas en karlillos, dudo que me llegue a resultar tentador en ningún momento. En cuanto a aguantar las onzas hasta el final....Supongo que depende de lo que te haya movido a comprar onzas, de la necesidades o prioridades que vayas teniendo, o de cómo vayas viendo la situación.

Quien haya comprado onzas para obtener unas plusvalías (aunque sea plata física), como si fuesen acciones de bolsa, seguro que le resultará muy tentador vende a 80 euros, pero quienes lo hayamos hecho como un seguro, sin más fecha de caducidad que la propia situación.....yo creo que ni a 200 euros. Más que nada pq si la plata alcanza los 200 euros, el papel moneda que recibirás a cambio de una oz, estará más mojado que ayer pero menos que mañana, ¿no?


----------



## carloszorro (31 May 2011)

Natalia_ dijo:


> jajaja transformar las plusvalías de las onzas en karlillos, dudo que me llegue a resultar tentador en ningún momento. En cuanto a aguantar las onzas hasta el final....Supongo que depende de lo que te haya movido a comprar onzas, de la necesidades o prioridades que vayas teniendo, o de cómo vayas viendo la situación.
> 
> Quien haya comprado onzas para obtener unas plusvalías (aunque sea plata física), como si fuesen acciones de bolsa, seguro que le resultará muy tentador vende a 80 euros, pero quienes lo hayamos hecho como un seguro, sin más fecha de caducidad que la propia situación.....yo creo que ni a 200 euros. Más que nada pq si la plata alcanza los 200 euros, el papel moneda que recibirás a cambio de una oz, estará más mojado que ayer pero menos que mañana, ¿no?



Los que compran Karlillos no deberían de mirar la cotización de la plata, no tiene sentido, es un seguro a muy largo plazo poco líquido pero con riesgo cero.


----------



## jorge (31 May 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Los que compran Karlillos no deberían de mirar la cotización de la plata, no tiene sentido, es un seguro a muy largo plazo poco líquido pero con riesgo cero.



Porcua?,si es plata de 925 igual que el bullion,no?ienso:

Si la onza el día de mañana vale 100€, esto no será valido en los K12?


----------



## Natalia_ (31 May 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Los que compran Karlillos no deberían de mirar la cotización de la plata, no tiene sentido, es un seguro a muy largo plazo poco líquido pero con riesgo cero.



Tienes razón, y mi comentario no suponía ninguna crítica a los karlilleros, de hecho yo compré karlillos ya allá por el 2008, cuando no había ninguna limitación. Creo que es mucho mejor guardar Karlillos que papel impreso. Cuando digo que a mi no creo que me resulte nunca tentador, cambiar mis onzas por karlillos, lo digo en base a que, con el karlillo tienes asegurado el valor facial, o bien el valor a que se paguen por su valor en plata en una fundición (reducido o no con los intermediarios). Yo asocio el karlillo a las antiguas 100 ptas de Franco, y ya me dirás la importancia actual del valor facial de las 100 pts.

Sin embargo con el bullion de prestigio internacional, y especialmente con las oz con un valor añadido de colección, como pueden ser los pandas, koalas, kookaburras, años lunares etc (por no hablar de auténticas preciosidades de 1 kg con tiradas aún más bajas), ahí tendrás garantizado siempre en el momento en que vendas, como mínimo el spot, y partir del spot pues lo que valgan en función de una demanda que aúne bullion y el ánimo de coleccionista. Pero desde luego a precio de spot no tendrás problemas para vender y tener liquidez inmediata. A eso me refiero.


----------



## Moncho (31 May 2011)

gracias por tus opiniones de nuevo depeche! y a ti tambien natalia!
A ver si se cumplen esas predicciones!


----------



## carloszorro (31 May 2011)

jorge dijo:


> Porcua?,si es plata de 925 igual que el bullion,no?ienso:
> 
> Si la onza el día de mañana vale 100€, esto no será valido en los K12?



¿Lo dices por lo de la liquidez? Porque no lo veo como una inversión, tienes limitaciones en las cantidades a la hora de comprar y vender.

Y los 100 euros no va a ser pasado mañana a no ser que el dólar quiebre pasado mañana.

Los karlillos se compran y te olvidas de la cotización, no tiene sentido intentar anticiparse al precio. Si sube no me voy a hacer rico y si baja no me voy a arruinar.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (31 May 2011)

A ver, unas aclaraciones personales:

Para mi el seguro a largo plazo es el oro, no la plata. La plata es la mejor manera de comprar oro, ya que si sube bastante más el ratio te favorece y podrás adquirir más oro que si lo adquieres directamente sin comprar plata, no sé si me he explicado bien. Espero una revalorización a corto medio plazo superior en la plata, por eso tengo más plata que oro.

Los karlillos son la plata más líquida que existe: el banco que hay al lado de mi casa me permite ingresarlos en mi cuenta igual que si fuera papel y al precio de compra. El bullion me obliga a buscar un comprador por Internet, o a casi regalarlo a un numi, lo mismo que tendría que hacer, obviamente, si quisiera vender el karlillo por encima de su facial, aunque en este caso es más fácil vender el bullion.

Para los despistados, la plata de inversión es pura y no de ley como los karlillos, que aún así son bastantes mejores que los pakillos en ese aspecto.


----------



## carloszorro (31 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> A ver, unas aclaraciones personales:
> 
> Para mi el seguro a largo plazo es el oro, no la plata. La plata es la mejor manera de comprar oro, ya que si sube bastante más el ratio te favorece y podrás adquirir más oro que si lo adquieres directamente sin comprar plata, no sé si me he explicado bien. Espero una revalorización a corto medio plazo superior en la plata, por eso tengo más plata que oro.
> 
> ...



No intento compararlos con el bullion, la comparación es con la plata papel, dime donde se pueden comprar/vender 3.000 karlillos asi de golpe. 

No quiero entrar en un debate sobre los karlillos porque está ya muy discutido el tema, pero eso, los que tengan karlillos que dejen de mirar la pantalla porque no tiene lógica.


----------



## jorge (31 May 2011)

Me refiero a que pagas la onza más barata que en otras monedas y encima tiene el seguro facial a lo que cuestan.

Entonces si la plata sube X y los vendes al peso, la inversión debe de ser la misma en lo que refiere a la plata, otra cosa es el valor numismático.

Por supuesto hablamos de inversión a largo plazo, coincido contigo que teniendo plata física no merece la pena mirar la cotización, a no ser que muevas cantidades enormes, pero lo creo con toda la plata física.

De todas formas es la opinión de un novato, osea que los que sepan todavía menos que yo no hacer caso..


----------



## carloszorro (31 May 2011)

jorge dijo:


> Me refiero a que pagas la onza más barata que en otras monedas y encima tiene el seguro facial a lo que cuestan.
> 
> Entonces si la plata sube X y los vendes al peso, la inversión debe de ser la misma en lo que refiere a la plata, otra cosa es el valor numismático.
> 
> ...



Eso es el problema, si no hay cantidades importantes que suba o baje 20 dolares la cotización no tiene que preocupar.


----------



## jorge (31 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> A ver, unas aclaraciones personales:
> 
> Para mi el seguro a largo plazo es el oro, no la plata. La plata es la mejor manera de comprar oro, ya que si sube bastante más el ratio te favorece y podrás adquirir más oro que si lo adquieres directamente sin comprar plata, no sé si me he explicado bien. Espero una revalorización a corto medio plazo superior en la plata, por eso tengo más plata que oro.
> 
> ...



Le agradezco la exquisita educación en la aclaración.


----------



## carloszorro (31 May 2011)

jorge dijo:


> Le agradezco la exquisita educación en la aclaración.



De momento los pakillos se han revalorizado más (desde su fabricación) que los karlillos, eso si, si descontamos el factor tiempo... :XX:

Chiste fácil del día.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (31 May 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> De momento los pakillos se han revalorizado más (desde su fabricación) que los karlillos, eso si, si descontamos el factor tiempo... :XX:
> 
> Chiste fácil del día.



Enhorabuena al que los guardó para su jubilación y ha vivido para verlo!!! Aunque ese si fue listo vendió algo en el 80.


----------



## San Karlillo (1 Jun 2011)

*Los chinos se acojonan* .

China banks told to warn silver investors of trading risks .

REFILE-China banks told to warn silver investors of trading risks - media | Metals & Mining | Reuters


----------



## RANGER (1 Jun 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> No intento compararlos con el bullion, la comparación es con la plata papel, dime donde se pueden comprar/vender 3.000 karlillos asi de golpe.
> 
> No quiero entrar en un debate sobre los karlillos porque está ya muy discutido el tema, pero eso, los que tengan karlillos que dejen de mirar la pantalla porque no tiene lógica.



No estoy de acuerdo. Con ninguna de las dos cosas. 

¿Donde comprar/vender 3.000 karlillos de golpe? Puedes hacerlo sin salir del foro. Todo depende del precio. Pon a la venta 3.000 karlillos en el hilo del bid-ask a 12,30 (por decir algo) y vas a estar semanas leyendo privados. 

Sobre mirar la pantalla, sí tiene lógica. Si sube la plata, sube el precio que te ofrecen por ellos, y mientras se puedan conseguir a facial (cada vez más difícil pero aún es posible) se pueden utilizar "las ganancias" para conseguir más karlillos, haces "crecer" la cantidad de plata. Si baja, te quedas como estás.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jun 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Con ninguna de las dos cosas.
> 
> ¿Donde comprar/vender 3.000 karlillos de golpe? Puedes hacerlo sin salir del foro. Todo depende del precio. Pon a la venta 3.000 karlillos en el hilo del bid-ask a 12,30 (por decir algo) y vas a estar semanas leyendo privados.
> 
> Sobre mirar la pantalla, sí tiene lógica. Si sube la plata, sube el precio que te ofrecen por ellos, y mientras se puedan conseguir a facial (cada vez más difícil pero aún es posible) se pueden utilizar "las ganancias" para conseguir más karlillos, haces "crecer" la cantidad de plata. Si baja, te quedas como estás.



No tengo 3.000 karlillos.::


----------



## RANGER (1 Jun 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> No tengo 3.000 karlillos.::



Lástima. Tenía que probarlo.


----------



## mk73 (1 Jun 2011)

buenas noches,


por lo que comentaba en otro post otro forero o lo que he leido en otros hilos, parece que con la que nadie quiere bailar son con las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco.
Le ha robado todo protagonismo las moneditas de 12 euro, y eso que en alguna web de ventas las venden enseguida.

No sé, te puede dar más juego las monedas llamadas "karlillos" pero según. Me quedaría por ejs antes con monedas de 100 ptas del año 70, sin circular o por lo menos en EBC, que con monedas de 12 euro (aunque las pueda comprar a facial). Estaria jugando a valor numismático, y no tanto al metal plata.

Si tienes 100 piezas de "pakillos" por mucho que te digan que si es plata de segunda ley, que si es menos plata o cualquier otra cosa. Con 100 piezas, tienes casi un kg y medio de plata; y no hay más vuelta de hoja. Hasta se podrían comprar por debajo del valor de la plata esas 100 monedas, que no, si vamos a otras con una ley de 925 mls.

Y mm yo tengo piezas sacadas de cartucho, parecen que son de proof, y sinceramente, me parecen más bonitas, mejor trabajadas, con más calidad como moneda, que no las de 12 euro.

Saludos.

ps: otra cosa, las de 12 euro practicamente no han salido de su fea bolsita de plástico. No se han puesto a circular. Las de 100 pesetas estuvierón circulando aunque fuese durante sólo unos años. Es otra gran diferencia.


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Jun 2011)

El problema con la "junk silver", es decir, la que no es plata fina, es que la gente no sabe cuánta plata tiene y es un coñazo ir sumando un poco de las pesetas de la primera república (0.835 milesimas), otro poco de los duros de Alfonso XIII (0.900 milésmas), otro poco de los paquillos (0.800 milésimas), etc. 

Ese tiempo o esfuerzo en calcular reglas de tres es lo que hace que no sean aptas para la inversión. El ejemplo es sólo para España, imagínate con el resto de paises.

Sin embargo, en las monedas bullion puedes leer "one troy onze fine silver .999 argent pure 1 onza pura ley .999": Tienes tantas onzas como monedas tengas, fácil, fácil.

PD.- Los karlillos son de 0.925 milésimas.


----------



## Eldenegro (2 Jun 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> El problema con la "junk silver", es decir, la que no es plata fina, es que la gente no sabe cuánta plata tiene y es un coñazo ir sumando un poco de las pesetas de la primera república (0.835 milesimas), otro poco de los duros de Alfonso XIII (0.900 milésmas), otro poco de los paquillos (0.800 milésimas), etc.
> 
> Ese tiempo o esfuerzo en calcular reglas de tres es lo que hace que no sean aptas para la inversión. El ejemplo es sólo para España, imagínate con el resto de paises.
> 
> ...



Tal y como se ha comentado, tradicionalmente se han aleado las monedas para dotarlas de mayor dureza y aguante puesto que estaban destinadas a la circulacion. Las leyes mas comunes en moneda "moderna" (siglos XVIII a XX) eran la "sterling silver" .925 o la .900 utilizada ampliamente por la "Union Latina", tanto en oro como en plata.

Para las monedas mas pequeñas, fraccionaria, se utilizaba cobre o plata de ley .835, y segun las fases de la historia y la marcha de la economia se bajaba esa ley, pero a costa de que se desprestigiase la moneda y el pueblo dejase de aceptarla.


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Jun 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Tal y como se ha comentado, tradicionalmente se han aleado las monedas para dotarlas de mayor dureza y aguante puesto que estaban destinadas a la circulacion. Las leyes mas comunes en moneda "moderna" (siglos XVIII a XX) eran la "sterling silver" .925 o la .900 utilizada ampliamente por la "Union Latina", tanto en oro como en plata.
> 
> Para las monedas mas pequeñas, fraccionaria, se utilizaba cobre o plata de ley .835, y segun las fases de la historia y la marcha de la economia se bajaba esa ley, pero a costa de que se desprestigiase la moneda y el pueblo dejase de aceptarla.



Sí, tanto el oro como la plata fina son demasiado blanditos y no aguantan el desgaste del uso diario.

Me he expresado mal, me parece que no es la ley lo que importa sino el saber cuánto metal puro se tiene. Por ejemplo, las kruggerand son de 22 quilates (916 milesimas) sin embargo, hay una onza de oro puro en cada moneda porque pesan más de 31.103 gramos. En la cara de la monade así lo dice: 






También pasa con alguna moneda mejicana de plata.

EDITO: joder, qué grande ha salido la foto de la monedita.


----------



## mk73 (2 Jun 2011)

Buenos días,

he leido los mensajes que habeís puesto. Queda claro que si te dedicas a comprar onzas, pues lo que compras es plata u oro puro. Tienes una pieza de ley 999 mls y es plata pura u oro puro. No hay más.
Tantas tienes, tanta plata/oro posees.

Copio y pego el comentario de uno de vosotros:

""Ese tiempo o esfuerzo en calcular reglas de tres es lo que hace que no sean aptas para la inversión"".

Apuntar como comentaba este forero que por ejs monedas con ley 800 mls ó 835 mls ya no son aptas para la inversión por el simple hecho de que tienes que hacer reglas de tres o calculos para saber su contenido en plata fina me parece de lo más absurdo con todos mis respeto; no estoy nada de acuerdo.

Estas monedas no serían aptas para ti, por tu criterío tuyo y personal. Pero te aseguro que mucha gente te las compraría enseguida y más se revalorizarían si la plata subiese mucho de precio. Imaginate que se pusiese una onza de plata a 50 euro... te aseguro que todo este tipo de monedas te las quitarían de las manos. Es más, desde hace no mucho estás monedas que según tú dices no son aptas para la inversión han ido a parar a joyerias o platerias, que te las compraban la mar de encantados.


Saludos.


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Estas monedas no serían aptas para ti, por tu criterío tuyo y personal. Pero te aseguro que mucha gente te las compraría enseguida y más se revalorizarían si la plata subiese mucho de precio. Imaginate que se pusiese una onza de plata a 50 euro... te aseguro que todo este tipo de monedas te las quitarían de las manos. Es más, desde hace no mucho estás monedas que según tú dices no son aptas para la inversión han ido a parar a joyerias o platerias, que te las compraban la mar de encantados.



Nada más lejos de mi intención que sentar cátedra de lo que es o deja de ser inversión para la gente. Al igual que tu dices, cada uno debe invertir donde quiera y sepa. 

Por otro lado, ya he aclarado lo que quería decir acerca de la pureza de la moneda cuando he puesto lo de la foto.

Cuando dije lo de "apta" para la inversión, me refería a grandes cantidades o a nivel internacional (o para cuando llegue el madmax). Imagínate que estás en un mercadillo y llegas a un puesto con un montón de monedas, entre ellas algunas antiguas de plata del 1800 o 1700. El tendero te dice que el valor de su peso en plata son 25 euros. Ves otras que sí reconoces (Filarmónicas 1oz, por ejemplo) y ves que la vende a 27 euros. Tu sabes que el spot de la plata en ese momento está en 26 €/oz. 
Ahora imagínate que el mercadillo está en Omsk (Rusia) y que las monedas son de Kazajistán.

Lo que quiero decir es que no es blanco o negro, es una cuestión de grado. Pero el bullion tiene un mercado inmensamente más grande, por lo que son más aptas para la inversión.

Otra cosa es el precio bajo spot o el seguro cojonudo que tienen los karlillos. Pero de eso se ha hablado muchísimo en estos foros, hay dos hilos oficiales de karlillos.

Espero haberme explicado bien,
saludos.


----------



## mk73 (2 Jun 2011)

Si me pones ese ejemplo de monedas de 1800 o 1700 mmm puede entrar como factor el valor numismático y podria ser, y no sería nada raro, que por su valor numismático (rareza) valgan muchisimo más que la plata que contienen (o que si fuesen de oro). Y cuando digo más, son precios que pueden ir desde los 1000 euro a 3000 euro, o más ceros, diez mil, quince mil... Te podría citar algunos dólares norteamericanos de época acuñados en CC, piezas de rublo de Pedro I o si no nos vamos muy lejos algunos duros españoles (ejs, de José Napoleón). Lo siento, pero ese ejemplo no es nada acertado ni válido que digamos.

Si quieres tener piezas tipo filamórnicas, pandas u otros inventos por el estilo... por su internacionalidad y que todo el mundo las reconoce. Bien, lo que he dicho antes, compras plata y nada más.

Lo de las monedas de 12 euro hay mucho escrito, pero si alguien se cree que se va a hacer rico por acaparar cientos o miles de moneditas de esas; lo lleva claro.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> buenas noches,
> 
> 
> por lo que comentaba en otro post otro forero o lo que he leido en otros hilos, parece que con la que nadie quiere bailar son con las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco.
> ...




A ver, los karlillos son feos y sin potencial numismático, se compran porque su cotización tiene un suelo de 12 € establecido por ley. Si la plata se hunde, vete a buscar el suelo del pakillo o del bullion. :rolleye: Y en cualquier caso, el probable destino de karlillo y pakillo es la fundición, que al peso (supongo yo) no va a pagar menos por el karlillo que por el pakillo.


----------



## mk73 (2 Jun 2011)

Perlenbacher, feos no,son feisimos!! jajaja. Desde luego los de la FNMT los hacen a desgana las piezas esas.

Lo de que la plata se hunda pues no lo creo, aunque tampoco meteria las manos en el fuego. De todos modos las monedas de 100 pesetas puedes encontrar un dato que no lo tienen las de 12 euro ni las de 20 euro; su valor numismático. En ocasiones supera el valor en plata, por ejs las del año 70. Mira lo que te pagan o te cuesta una moneda de 100 pesetas del año 70 sin circular.
No cito las del 69 porque esas por desgracia hoy en día hay tantas falsificaciones y tan bien hechas que a cualquiera le dan gato por liebre. Una pena porque han hundido esa pieza con tanta falsificación.

En la fundición te aceptarían "pakillos", incluso a espuertas. Aunque claro te los pagarían a peor.


----------



## Renovatio (3 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> En la fundición te aceptarían "pakillos", incluso a espuertas. Aunque claro te los pagarían a peor.



¿Eh?

En las fundi te pagan la plata, al precio de spot, menos un % que fija cada una, y los ajustes adecuados de merma, afinaje si procede, etc. 
Les da igual si son pakillos, reales, carlillos, pandas o cucharillas de té.


----------



## Depeche (3 Jun 2011)

Despues de la caída de los últimos días he vuelto a repasar a fondo la gráfica de la plata, y he intentado hacerlo con la cabeza,sin dejarme influir por emociones ni deseos optimistas,es decir,de la mejor manera posible, y he de decir que la situación ha variado considerablemente. Seguimos en tendencia alcista y estoy convencido de que no la perderemos, pero bajo mi punto de vista *los 50 dolares no los veremos hasta septiembre*. Ya pondré una gráfica para que veais el recorrido que creo que hará,pero en definitiva he de decir que hay que ser más prudente y no espero que se llegue a los 50 antes de septiembre. Creo que es una buena noticia para los que deseamos acumular más,al menos en mi caso, esto me va a permitir cargar a buenos precios más de lo que podria hacer si estuviera a precios superiores.
Saludos.


----------



## mk73 (3 Jun 2011)

"Acumular más, cargar más..." acaparar kg y kg de plata , ¿eh?
Yo no le encuentro sentido. ¿Para qué? con los batacazos que se pega la plata no lo encuentro lógica.

No le encuentro ningún tipo de fundamento la persona que tenga 5 ó 10 ó más kg de plata en su casa.

Hace no mucho me deje llevar por una vena eufórica, al ver que la onza de plata se ponía a 33 euro. Y en dos días se quedó a 23, o sea que bajo más de 10 euro.
Además no me paso a creer aún lo de que porque China compre plata, o lo del consumo industrial o cosas por el estilo; que la plata se vaya a poner por las nubes. A veces creo que le voy a dar la razón a los que conozco que sólo dicen que es inflar e inflar un globo y luego POFFF!!!, explota. Te quedas en la triste realidad y te puedes comer esos kg de plata con patitas.


----------



## Cayo largo (3 Jun 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Despues de la caída de los últimos días he vuelto a repasar a fondo la gráfica de la plata, y *he intentado hacerlo con la cabeza*,sin dejarme influir por emociones ni deseos optimistas,es decir,de la mejor manera posible, y he de decir que la situación ha variado considerablemente. Seguimos en tendencia alcista y estoy convencido de que no la perderemos, pero bajo mi punto de vista los 50 dolares no los veremos hasta septiembre. Ya pondré una gráfica para que veais el recorrido que creo que hará,pero en definitiva he de decir que hay que ser más prudente y no espero que se llegue a los 50 antes de septiembre. Creo que es una buena noticia para los que deseamos acumular más,al menos en mi caso, esto me va a permitir cargar a buenos precios más de lo que podria hacer si estuviera a precios superiores.
> Saludos.



---------------------


----------



## Depeche (3 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> "Acumular más, cargar más..." acaparar kg y kg de plata , ¿eh?
> Yo no le encuentro sentido. ¿Para qué? con los batacazos que se pega la plata no lo encuentro lógica.
> 
> No le encuentro ningún tipo de fundamento la persona que tenga 5 ó 10 ó más kg de plata en su casa.
> ...



Pues nada,no compres.


----------



## Drinito (3 Jun 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> *Pues nada,no compres*.



Fácil, sencillo y para toda la familia!!!! )


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Jun 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Pues nada,no compres.



Buen consejo, el mejor momento para comprar ya pasó :rolleye:

La apuesta por los metales es para esta década, nos quedan 9 años apasionates como máximo que van a cambiar el mundo como si transcurrieran 50. Con chatarrilla dormiremos más tranquilos.


----------



## Depeche (3 Jun 2011)

Me ha gustado mucho el cierre de hoy.


----------



## mk73 (4 Jun 2011)

buenas tardes, 

bueno, bueno, no os pongaís así.

Guardaré bien las monedas que tengo del tío Paco, de 100 pesetas, y algunas más de plata que tengo... por si las moscas.

un saludo.


----------



## barricade (6 Jun 2011)

la sesión del otro lado del mundo va bien (asia), lo importante sera la apertura de NY, si conserva la tendencia todo apuntaría a tener una buena semana.....


----------



## manelic77 (9 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> "Acumular más, cargar más..." acaparar kg y kg de plata , ¿eh?
> Yo no le encuentro sentido. ¿Para qué? con los batacazos que se pega la plata no lo encuentro lógica.
> 
> No le encuentro ningún tipo de fundamento la persona que tenga 5 ó 10 ó más kg de plata en su casa.
> ...



A ver, un poco de paciencia iría bien.
De momento, sólo compra plata con el dinero del cual puedes prescindir, (si quieres, después de prescindir de tabaco, cerveza, cine y sacar las películas del videoclub), lo que sea, si después de recortes (qué mal suena eso ahora) te quedan unos 50 € libres, o más, bienvenidos sean.
Te vas a una tienda de confianza, (la mía es el andorrano, pues soy de la zona), la tuya la preguntas a foreros que sepan lo que dicen, e inviertes esos eurillos en plata.
Y A DESCANSAR. Que no te importe si de 33 pasa a 23, o al revés.
Hemos quedado en la primera premisa: es dinero del cual puedes prescindir. Si no puedes prescindir de ni un solo euro, no se compra y ves las pelis por internet sin tener plata. SIN PLATA SE PUEDE VIVIR, SIN UN PISO NO.
Al pasar los años, te encontrarás con un montón de plata que te puede servir para muchas cosas, como dinero que es.
Yo compro algo de plata, pero casi nada pues no puedo. Pero lo poco se acumula y al final hay una cantidad decente (bueno, según para quién).
La plata no es renovable, no se puede imprimir en imprentas, no se puede fabricar. Por eso es dinero desde milenios (Judas recibió el pago de su traición en plata).
Por otra parte, habrás visto que va recuperando parte de los 10 € perdidos en dos días, y si sigue bien y si no, no vendas. Los beneficios o las pérdidas se efectúan cuando vendes.





Espero haberme explicado bien.


----------



## San Karlillo (10 Jun 2011)

Estoy con mk73 , desde mi punto de vista es absurdo que alguien que no sea profesional invierta sus pocos ahorro en plata.

La unica opcion son los Karlillos y adquiridos al precio facial.

Handicaps en plata :

- Precio de compra muy alto repecto a la cotizacion.
- Precio de venta bajo respecto a cotizacion.
- 18% de iva.

¿ Que va a subir ? puede , ¿que va a bajar ? tambien , dependemos de los grandes especuladores no nos engañemos.

En este foro depeche nos hace un analisis tecnico , en mi opinion perfecto , pero deberiamos de basarnos tambien en el fundamental , el cual no lo veo tan claro .


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2011)

Según lo que estoy viendo hoy creo que la plata bajará a 35 dolares.


----------



## Natalia_ (10 Jun 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> Estoy con mk73 , desde mi punto de vista es absurdo que alguien que no sea profesional invierta sus pocos ahorro en plata.




Es que si los ahorrillos son más bien escasos, yo te recomendaría comprar latas de atunes y otros alimentos no perecederos, que seguro que le quitarías más provecho, nunca mejor dicho jajaja. A los profesionales a los que sí hay que dejarles es eso de los cortos y largos, pq si no andas algo más que fino te despluman en un pis pas.




San Karlillo dijo:


> La unica opcion son los Karlillos y adquiridos al precio facial.
> 
> Handicaps en plata :
> 
> ...



-Mi precio de compras realizadas de onzas bullion respecto a la actual cotización, te aseguro que es realmente bajo, IVA incluído. 
-Y mi precio de venta (si las desease vender, sería cualquer cosa menos bajo respecto a la actual cotización. IVA, ¿lo cualo?

El tema de los Karlillos versus bullion-onzas ya está muy trillado. Y yo tb lo tengo claro, sólo que -a diferencia de ti- si tengo que elegir entre unos y otros de forma excluyente, sin duda me quedo sólo con bullion. Para volver a cambiar karlillos a su valor facial, para eso no los habría comprado y me ahorraba las molestias.

Si adquirí karlillos fue por su contenido en plata con vistas a ...taintantos años. Y si adquirí onzas fue por su contenido en plata con vistas a ....taintantos años. La diferencia es que si necesitas liquidez, el bullion podrás venderlo relativamente rápido y cuando menos a precio de spot (si para entonces existe tal cosa) en España o fuera de España, y eso sin contar la faceta de colección de una parte del bullion. Y los karlillos pues... más o menos como los denostados pakillos hoy en día, es decir muy por debajo del precio de spot, ya que su destino mayoritario será la fundicción.

Pero para gustos colores.


----------



## mk73 (10 Jun 2011)

a mi las moneditas de 12 euro o karlillos como los llamaís aqui pues no me llaman la atención. Ni sus predecesoras, las de 2000 pesetas tampoco despertarón en mi ningún interés. Ni las de ahora de 20 euro.

Pero desde luego reconozco que tienen algo que no lo tienen las onzas de plata o bullion. Vas al banco y te dan su valor. Prueba de hacer eso con las onzitas de plata.
Y eso que se puedan cangear en el banco es todo un seguro y una gran ventaja frente a las onzas o frente otro tipo de piezas, las cosas como son.



saludos

ps: pese a que no me llaman la atención o las vea feas, y sin interés numismático, hoy he reservado veinte moneditas de esas en mi banco.


----------



## San Karlillo (10 Jun 2011)

Natalia

"-Mi precio de compras realizadas de onzas bullion respecto a la actual cotización, te aseguro que es realmente bajo, IVA incluído. 
-Y mi precio de venta (si las desease vender, sería cualquer cosa menos bajo respecto a la actual cotización. IVA, ¿lo cualo?"


El que tu tengas acceso a de compra por debao del FIX o SPOT , no quiere decir que todo pequeño inversor lo tenga.Por otro lado me sorprende que compres un 18% por debajo del FIX o SPOT , ya que dices que con el iva incluido esta por debajo respecto a la cotizacion.

Tambien me alegra que vendas tan facilmente tu metal , supongo que lo venderas a otros inversionistas porque a profesionales seguro que no .

Otra cosa , comprar con IVA y vender en negro no es buena idea , al final hacienda te "trinca". Esto esta muy controlado.

Ahhh y te aseguro que los Karlillos a 12 euros son un chollo , el Karlillo lo puedes transformar en bullion , pero el bullion no puedes convertirlos en karlillo.


----------



## mk73 (10 Jun 2011)

mejor explicado no se puede. San Karlillo.
Cuando vaya a recoger las monedas, me estoy ya pensando de encargarles más monedas de 12 euro jejeje.


----------



## mk73 (10 Jun 2011)

otra cosa las primeras onzas troy son mexicanas. Y su ley era de 925 mls. Acuñarón la primera en 1949, y luego finales de los años 70 y principios de los 80. Con dos karlillos ya tienes una onza troy y encima tienes el seguro de que las puedes canjear en el banco por dinero.
Compras plata y puedes llevarlas al banco.
No me gustan pero reconozco que son un chollete.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (10 Jun 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Según lo que estoy viendo hoy creo que la plata bajará a 35 dolares.



<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IvfcnpJRf0Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Caracol (13 Jun 2011)

Ups, colé un mensaje aquí por error.


----------



## Natalia_ (13 Jun 2011)

San Karlillo dijo:


> Natalia
> 
> "-Mi precio de compras realizadas de onzas bullion respecto a la actual cotización, te aseguro que es realmente bajo, IVA incluído.
> -Y mi precio de venta (si las desease vender, sería cualquer cosa menos bajo respecto a la actual cotización. IVA, ¿lo cualo?"
> ...



Alaaa pero que brrruuuto que eres. Menuda comprensión lectora la tuya. Yo he hablado de mis precios de compra respecto a la actual cotización. A ver si te crees que todo el mundo hemos reparado en la plata como inversión como tu, después de que haya más que triplicado su cotización en un tiempo record. No obstante, quien compre ahora es probable que diga lo mismo que yo dentro de 5 o 20 años.

Y gracias por tu alegría para conmigo, pero todavía no he vendido ni uno de mis kilitos. Y cuando lo haga, tranki que no tendré que hacerlo al peso, cuales karlillos al por mayor con el fatídico destino de una fundición.

¿¿¿Convertir hermosos koalas del 2007 o 2008 (o pandas o kookaburras o años lunares de cualquier año, e incluso libertades o eagles) en vulgares karlillos????? Ahhh que imagen más terrorífica me has hecho tener.... Claro que no puedo, yo no soy la FNMT ¡¡¡ Pero tampoco creo que en la FNMT haya alguien tan atolondrado para hacer esas cosillas que tu contemplas como desventajas para los poseedores de bullion. :8:

En cuanto a mis obligaciones tributarias con Hacienda...:ouch: espero que te preocupes tanto por las tuyas como por las mías, y te deseo que las tuyas tengan un estado tan prístino y cristalino como las mías. Pero más que para que no te trinquen, para que contribuyas al sostenimiento de las cargas (y desmanes) del Estado, en la medida de tu capacidad, tanto como ya lo estoy haciendo yo.


----------



## Natalia_ (13 Jun 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Según lo que estoy viendo hoy creo que la plata bajará a 35 dolares.



A 35,100 ahora mismito. Quien diría que hasta hace nada estaba aún sobre los 8 $ :


----------



## Depeche (13 Jun 2011)

Pues al final parece que va a bajar a los 34,50 dolares que dije hace unos dias que veía como soporte.


----------



## manelic77 (13 Jun 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy dia 2 de mayo en este momento en el que estoy escribiendo este mensaje tenemos la plata con un descenso del 12% cotizando a 42,73 dolares. Mi previsión se ha cumplido por muy dificil que pudiera parecer que se pudiera cumplir,sobretodo ayer supongo que os parecería imposible,pues ahí lo teneis. Creo que no bajará mucho más de ese nivel,quizá toque momentaniamente el 42,30 dolares más o menos,pero creo que la estabilización de la bajada será entorno a 42,75 dolares.
> Lo que creo que a partir de ahí empezará a subir otra vez a partir de mañana, y bajo mi punto de vista no tocaremos los 50 dolares hasta el 29 de mayo, quizá la sesión anterior,pero vamos,para finales de mayo.
> Veremos que pasa,escrito queda.



Escrito queda, a 13 de junio por debajo de 35 $.
Qué espabilados sois.


----------



## San Karlillo (13 Jun 2011)

No dudes de mi capacidad lectora , y aprende a expresarte.

Y repito lo mismo , la plata para personas no introducidas es una ruina y ( la caida del mes pasado +30% , en 2009 una caida del 60% , y no te cuento las historia de los hermanos Hunt) aconsejos los karlillos porque la inversion es segura y a dia de hoy se le saca rentabilidad.

Tu como tienes muy claro que la plata va a subir y subir , sigue con tu apuesta , que me parece muy bien .Ya veremos que pasa ojala suba, pero ¿ quien los sabe?

No te enfades .


----------



## Depeche (13 Jun 2011)

manelic77 dijo:


> Escrito queda, a 13 de junio por debajo de 35 $.
> Qué espabilados sois.



¿Cual era tu previsión? Es que no la veo, ¿has aportado algo a este foro?


----------



## Depeche (13 Jun 2011)

Si la plata cierra por debajo del nivel de mínimos de hoy,probablemente bajará hasta 31 dolares. Veremos que pasa,yo de momento veo soporte en 34,50$,pero ojo que puede perderlo. Por suerte para mi,se acerca final de mes y podré comprar muchas más onzas bullion a mejor precio.


----------



## manelic77 (13 Jun 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> ¿Cual era tu previsión? Es que no la veo, ¿has aportado algo a este foro?



He aportado, pero no adivinando el precio de la plata en un tiempo determinado.
He aconsejado a muchos que compren plata con dinero del cual pueden prescindir, para aminorar posibles decepciones.
Lo que el sentido común dice es que oro, plata y otras commodities deben subir de precio, pues hay más personas y la misma cantidad de mercancias no renovables, aquellas que se arrancan a la tierra.
En tiempo de los romanos España producía mucho oro.
Ahora ni una petita.
Menos oro, más gente que quiere oro o plata, suben los precios.
Pero no puedo decir que el día tal el oro o la plata valdrán tal.
Y quien lo haga, me parece, como mínimo, pretencioso.
Ponerse a largo en materias primas me parece una buena inversión, pero no llego a más de aquí, las razones por las cuales son una buena inversión, ya que no soy economista, no son más que intuitivas.
Aún así, la intuición ha llevado a muchos (entre ellos yo) a no empetitarse, y ahora no estamos comiéndonos los tochos con patatas.
Espero haber respondido.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Jun 2011)

manelic77 dijo:


> He aportado, pero no adivinando el precio de la plata en un tiempo determinado.He aconsejado a muchos que compren plata con dinero del cual pueden prescindir, para aminorar posibles decepciones.
> Lo que el sentido común dice es que oro, plata y otras commodities deben subir de precio, pues hay más personas y la misma cantidad de mercancias no renovables, aquellas que se arrancan a la tierra.
> En tiempo de los romanos España producía mucho oro.
> Ahora ni una petita.
> ...



Si recomiendas comprar ya estás anticipando que probablemente va a alcanzar un precio más alto en un tiempo futuro. No hay que tener miedo a intentar predecir precios, en la orosfera platónica llegamos a predecir precio y tiempo en la plata basándonos en análisis técnico con unos resultados muy aceptables y no pasa nada, que alguna vez metemos la pata, no pasa nada, si total aqui venimos a divertirnos...


----------



## gamusino30 (13 Jun 2011)

Pues bien; nosotros afirmamos que en este caso es el propietario de la mina el que nombra, virtualmente, a sus propios jueces” (núm. 586). El instructor burgués, patrono minero él mismo: “Eso es una objeción puramente especulativa” (núm. 588). “Observo que tiene usted una opinión muy pobre de la honorabilidad de los ingenieros de minas. Lo que digo es que eso es inicuo e injusto" (núm. 589). Pues bien; nosotros afirmamos que en este caso es el propietario de la mina el que nombra, virtualmente, a sus propios jueces” (núm. 586). El instructor burgués, patrono minero él mismo: “Eso es una objeción puramente especulativa” (núm. 588). “Observo que tiene usted una opinión muy pobre de la honorabilidad de los ingenieros de minas. Lo que digo es que eso es inicuo e injusto" (núm. 589).


----------



## Depeche (13 Jun 2011)

manelic77 dijo:


> He aportado, pero no adivinando el precio de la plata en un tiempo determinado.
> He aconsejado a muchos que compren plata con dinero del cual pueden prescindir, para aminorar posibles decepciones.
> Lo que el sentido común dice es que oro, plata y otras commodities deben subir de precio, pues hay más personas y la misma cantidad de mercancias no renovables, aquellas que se arrancan a la tierra.
> En tiempo de los romanos España producía mucho oro.
> ...




Has respondido perfectamente,y he de decirte que coincidimos,pienso igual que tu,a pesar de q he ido haciendo previsiones de precio,siempre he dejado claro que la mejor opcion bajo mi punto de vista es comprar plata fisica,y abstenerse de ETF o papel,y siempre con dinero q no se necesite,y creo que va a tirar para arriba. Yo por ejemplo estoy esperando a fin de mes para cobrar paga extra y tendre un dinero que no necesito y lo utilizare para comprar mas plata fisica,y te puedo asegurar que no tengo poca,hay foreros que me han vendido mucha y lo saben. En definitiva,no hay motivo para qvdiscrepemos porque compartimos ideas. Un saludo.


----------



## mk73 (13 Jun 2011)

buenas noches,

y alguno podría decir, a modo orientativo, que se entiende por mucha cantidad de plata¿?
Me explico, tener en casa 10 kg en plata, ¿aqui se entiende como mucha cantidad? me da igual si son duros del centenario, onzas troy o moneditas de 12 euro.
Poco, sería tener 1 ó 2 kg de plata¿?... un término medio son 5 kg? o eso es poco?

Como salen en ocasiones los términos de "mucho", "bastante", "poco"; se queda muy abstracto... me gustaria saber si alguien puede decirlo en cifras.

un saludo.


----------



## Natalia_ (14 Jun 2011)

¿A modo orientativo y sin ser ávaros?. Pues.....como no dispongas de una excavadora con la que hacer el escondrijo en el monte, para guardarla a buen recaudo y discretamente, ya te digo yo que tienes poquita 

PD Sin contar el valor añadido si plantas encima árboles con madera de calidad:o

De nada.


----------



## Aferro (14 Jun 2011)

Yo creo que poco es menos de 5 kg.
Regular entre 5 y 50 Kg.
Bastante mas de 50 kg.

Me gustaría saber otras opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Jun 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Yo creo que poco es menos de 5 kg.
> Regular entre 5 y 50 Kg.
> Bastante mas de 50 kg.
> 
> ...



Me parece que es algo completamente subjetivo, depende de cada uno. No creo que Warren Buffet y yo compartamos la misma escala "poco/mucho".

¿Qué capacidad de ahorro se tiene?
¿Qué nivel de vida (gastos) se tiene?
¿Se está dispuesto a modificar el nivel de vida?
¿Qué conocimientos del campo en el que se va a meter el dinero se tiene?
¿Cuánto riesgo estás dispuesto a admitir?
etc.

Es muy personal. 
Quizá se podría medir en tiempo: 
Hasta 4 meses de ingresos promedios es poco. 
Hasta 24 meses de ingresos promedios es regular.
Más de 24 es mucho. 
(por ejemplo)

EDITO: falta lo más importante: mucho o poco ¿para qué?, ¿cuál es el objetivo?
¿hacerse rico?, ¿sobrevivir en el madmax?, ¿no perder con la inflación?, ¿diversificar inversiones?


----------



## luismarple (14 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> buenas noches,
> 
> y alguno podría decir, a modo orientativo, que se entiende por mucha cantidad de plata¿?
> Me explico, tener en casa 10 kg en plata, ¿aqui se entiende como mucha cantidad? me da igual si son duros del centenario, onzas troy o moneditas de 12 euro.
> ...



Para mi mujer 83 monedas de plata ya es demasiado. Su frase textual fue:

NO ME TRAIGAS MAS MIERDAS A CASA!!


----------



## mk73 (14 Jun 2011)

buenos días,

no hay ningún criterio unanime ni similar, pues cada uno da datos de lo más sorprendentes y ninguna opinión se acerca o es igual.

Para uno 10 kg de plata, es de pobres... pues hombre si el kg de plata imaginemos se pusiese en un futuro a 8 ó 9 mil euros... dime tú a mi si ese que tenga 10 kg de plata va a estar triste o sería un pobre, tendría unos 90.000 euro en plata (no creo que hambre pasase, aunque claro tampoco es que le daría para vivir a cuerpo de rey). El oro lo tienes el kg a más de 30 mil euro. Y en otros foros la gente dice que la onza de plata se podría poner a 100 euro (yo no me lo creo hasta que de verdad pasase, si es que ocurre alguna vez... ojalá o más que subiese)
Para otro regular seria entre 10 y 50 kg de plata... joder! pues tener 40 ó 50 kg de plata, a mi personalmente me parece una burrada!! ¿dónde meter tanta cantidad de monedas o lingotes?

Para mi personalmente, 1 ó 2 kg de plata sería poco. Unos 10kg ó 15kg sería ya una cantidad considerable, o algo minimo si este metal se disparase su precio.
Más de 20kg, mucho.
(bueno si alguien tiene en su casa 300 kg en plata pues mi escala le parecerá no válida o hasta rídicula).

Un saludo.


----------



## Aferro (14 Jun 2011)

Ya sabeis, el forero medio.

-2 pisos
-30 cm.
-40 kg Ag + 2 kg Au
-200.000 euros.

Salut


----------



## hinka (14 Jun 2011)

Yo creo que el asunto hay que enfocarlo es mantener el nivel de vida.
Cuanta plata necesito para mantener mi actual nivel de vida.
Y aqui cada uno tiene que hacer sus calculos, uno puede necesitar 10Kg o otro 100Kg.
Yo creo que segun suba la plata menos se necesita para mantener el mismo nivel.
Peor de los casos, yo creo que con 250gr se podria comprar lo mismo que con 1000€.
750gr por 1000€ escenario más optimista.
500gr por 1000€ escenario menos optimista.

Ejemploara 10000€ ahorrados (aqui cada uno que x por lo que vea) para mantener el poder de compra serian necesarios:
Peor de los casos---------------------2,5kg
Escenario menos optimista.------------5Kg
Escenario más optimista.--------------7,5kg (en este caso igual no compensa el tener 
tanto almacenado pues no representa una clara ventaja sobre los billetes)

Es otra opcion....


----------



## mk73 (14 Jun 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Ya sabeis, el forero medio.
> 
> -2 pisos
> -30 cm.
> ...




falta el oro. Pongamos 2 kg en oro. Y mm aún así, no sé, no sé, creo que nos quedamos algo cortos.


----------



## Aferro (14 Jun 2011)

Corregido
Salut


----------



## RANGER (14 Jun 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Ya sabeis, el forero medio.
> 
> -2 pisos
> -30 cm.
> ...



Creo que deberías quitar los 2 pisos y añadir más al resto, especialmente a lo de los cm.  



:XX:


----------



## multinickpremium (14 Jun 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Para mi mujer 83 monedas de plata ya es demasiado. Su frase textual fue:
> 
> NO ME TRAIGAS MAS MIERDAS A CASA!!



A las esposas las debemos una estatuta por tener la paciencia que tienen con eso de tener metales,yo lo pienso friamente y nos aguantan demasiado.
Saludos cordiales Luisma.


----------



## multinickpremium (14 Jun 2011)

Aferro dijo:


> Ya sabeis, el forero medio.
> 
> -2 pisos
> -30 cm.
> ...



Pues si, te faltan los 60k leuros/dia


----------



## Natalia_ (14 Jun 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Me parece que es algo completamente subjetivo, depende de cada uno. No creo que Warren Buffet y yo compartamos la misma escala "poco/mucho".
> 
> ¿Qué capacidad de ahorro se tiene?
> ¿Qué nivel de vida (gastos) se tiene?
> ...



Yo considero que es relativo más que subjetivo, y no se puede hablar de cifras generalizables para todos. De ahí mi respuesta en broma de la excavadora. Creo que "mucho o poco" es relativo no sólo al nº de meses que necesitaríamos para comprar esa cantidad de plata, si no a los ahorros mismos de los que ya disponemos pq evidentemente no vamos a endeudarnos para comprarla, y relativo a cierta diversidad patrimonial, por aquello de que no vas a tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta. Pero al mismo tiempo estoy de acuerdo que en última instancia dependerá, tal como indicas al editar, de las expectativas de cada cual sobre la incertidumbre que el futuro nos depara.

Me explico, quien considere que es un seguro contra una especie de mad max en versión light que haría demasiado duro vivir en las ciudades (en la versión no light, lo único que nos serviría a la mayoría para sobrevivir sería un arma y ningún escrúpulo, y a lo mejor ni nos interesa sobrevivir), antes de acumular plata u oro (vulnerables a los robos) se supone que ya habrá previsto un plan B y habrá invertido en ello, como puede ser una casita en el campo, y ya habrá aprendido a cultivar un huerto con el que poder autoabastercerse día a día. Y quien considere que el poder adquisitivo del dinero fiat irá progresivamente menguando vía inflación, mientras que la plata y el oro irán manteniendo ese poder adquisitivo, pues no querrá tener en cash más que lo necesario para los gastos corrientes del día a día y un plus para imprevistos. Otros lo harán a modo de plan de pensiones gestionado por uno mismo, porque no confíen en la gestión ni honradez de los bancos. Otros, por mera especulación como cualquier valor bursátil en el que ganar o perder mucho o poco muy rapidamente etc etc

En definitiva, que cuantificar qué es "mucha o poca" plata, sin tener en cuenta las circunstancias y expectativas individuales, es bastante absurdo. Alguien que gana 800 euros al mes y tiene 2.000 euros ahorrados, si compra un kg en onzas de plata, yo creo que ha comprado mucha plata. Por el contrario alguien con 200.000 euros en el banco y uno haberes netos mensuales de 2.300 euros, con casa en propiedad sin hipoteca, si compra 20 kg en onzas de plata y ahí se planta, sin nada de oro, yo diría que poca cosa ha comprado, y que debe ser bastante optimista hacia el valor futuro del dinero fiat.


----------



## Depeche (14 Jun 2011)

De momento ha rebotado justo en el nivel de 34,50 dolares,veremos si sigue para arriba en los próximos dias.


----------



## hinka (14 Jun 2011)

Cuanta gente conoceis de vuestro entorno que tenga plata?
Pues ya esta algo habeis ganado. ;-)


----------



## Aferro (14 Jun 2011)

Pues en esto, como en general en la vida, siempre hay alguein que tiene mas que tú y otrso que tienen menos.

"Cuentan de un sabio, que un día
tan pobre y mísero estaba,
que sólo se sustentaba
de unas yerbas que cogía.
«Habrá otro», entre sí decía,
«más pobre y triste que yo?»
Y cuando el rostro volvió,
halló la respuesta, viendo
que iba otro sabio cogiendo
las hojas que él arrojó"

Pues eso. Que cada cual se apañe con lo que tiene y no se obseione con el tema. Que haga con la plata lo que con la mujer; lo que buenamente pueda.

Salut


----------



## multinickpremium (14 Jun 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Cuanta gente conoceis de vuestro entorno que tenga plata?
> Pues ya esta algo habeis ganado. ;-)



yo lo desconozco,pero tampoco saben que yo la tengo :


----------



## mk73 (14 Jun 2011)

las últimas opiniones que daís todos son muy acertadas.

Buena cuestión esa de por ejs cuánta gente puede haber que tenga 10 kg de plata en su casa... de mi entorno no conozco a nadie y dudo mucho que haya mucha gente que se dedique a comprar más y más plata. Fijaros, yo colecciono monedas hace años y siempre en mi entorno, amigos o familiares, ven tirar el dinero el comprar monedas (aunque sean de plata o de oro). No le encuentran sentido.
Pienso que si alguien tiene diez kg de plata en monedas o lingotes, tiene un muy buen nivel dinero invertido. Y estoy seguro que hay mucha mucha gente que no tiene nada en plata (me refiero que lo que pueda tener en plata o en oro sean joyas y ya esta).

Es todo relativo, sí. Evidentemente si uno gana 3000 euro al mes y tiene 200.000 euro en el banco pues que tenga 10kg de plata sería algo ridiculo o simbólico. Por contra si uno gana 1200 euro al mes y en el banco tiene 10.000 euro , pues que tenga 10kg de plata sería mucha cantidad. El poder adquisitivo está claro que es lo que cuenta.

También nunca hay que ponerse limites. Si llegas a 10 kg de plata y puedes seguir comprando, pues llega a 20kg y luego si puedes seguir, a 30 kg. 

Es verdad nos parecen caras ver onzas troy a 30 ó 34 euro ó 40 euracos hoy en día pero si dentro de un año se nos planta la onza a 50 euro, mmm imaginaros cómo se pondra esa onza cuando la compremos. Hablaremos de pagar 60 euro por una onza y esos 30 ó 34 euro de ahora que parecen caros pues los veremos como una ganga.


----------



## skifi (14 Jun 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿40 kilos es mucho? LoL. Tener eso es jugar al madmax. Mas de uno (que postea en este hilo y en el de la plata) , y no soy yo, ha comprado y vendido eso en una semana.



Madre mia, es leeros y darme cuenta de que no puedo aspirar ni a jugar en tercera regional... o__O;;

Lo peor es la sensacion de saber lo que hay que hacer, ver el tren pasar, y no tener los medios para cogerlo... Si ya hay dificultades para un cuasimileurista como yo (y gracias) para llegar a fin de mes, no me llega para pillar plata... Y endeudarme para hacerlo va contra mi religion.

Aun asi, es que teneis razon, pero da rabia ser solo espectador... =\


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Jun 2011)

A la vez que, destruyendo las bases primitivas y naturales de aquel metabolismo, obliga a restaurarlo sistemáticamente como ley reguladora de la producción social y bajo una forma adecuada al pleno desarrollo del hombre. En la agricultura, al igual que en la manufactura, la transformación capitalista del proceso de producción es a la vez el martirio del productor, en que el instru¬mento de trabajo se enfrenta con el obrero como instrumento de sojuzgamiento, de explotación y de miseria, y la combinación social de los procesos de trabajo como opresión organizada de su vita¬lidad, de su libertad y de su independencia individual.


----------



## Aferro (14 Jun 2011)

Skifi


> Madre mia, es leeros y darme cuenta de que no puedo aspirar ni a jugar en tercera regional... o__O;;



Piano, piano, si va lontano.
Tu ves a la tuya. Compra cada mes algun k12 si puedes, k20 o alguna onza y ya esta. Aqui hay mucho argentofilo "gerontofilico" y no se puede ni debe competir con ellos.

Salut


----------



## barricade (14 Jun 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Madre mia, es leeros y darme cuenta de que no puedo aspirar ni a jugar en tercera regional... o__O;;
> 
> Lo peor es la sensacion de saber lo que hay que hacer, ver el tren pasar, y no tener los medios para cogerlo... Si ya hay dificultades para un cuasimileurista como yo (y gracias) para llegar a fin de mes, no me llega para pillar plata... Y endeudarme para hacerlo va contra mi religion.
> 
> Aun asi, es que teneis razon, pero da rabia ser solo espectador... =\



es lo malo de no tener liquidez , yo me conformo con agregar una que otra onza cada mes..


----------



## Taxidermista (14 Jun 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No es una obsesión aunque lo parezca. Pero cualquier platero sabe a donde vamos a llegar y es de locos tener poca plata, independientemente de los kilos que sean (10 kilos son 302 ridiculas monedas, eso cabe en una caja de zapatos y mas de uno tiene 3 o 4 y son MUY pocas)



Si estás hablando de karlillos 10 kilos son 600 monedas.


----------



## mk73 (14 Jun 2011)

en cincuentines te aseguro que 10 kg, ocupan bastante. Ya tendría que ser grande esa caja de zapatos jeje.

Comprar lo que el bolsillo os permita, si son dos ó tres onzas de plata al mes pues algo es algo.

No os dejeís llevar por el brillo de la plata (o del oro); eso puede llevar a caidas o sorpresas desagradables. Siempre, con sensatez.


----------



## manelic77 (14 Jun 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Si recomiendas comprar ya estás anticipando que probablemente va a alcanzar un precio más alto en un tiempo futuro. No hay que tener miedo a intentar predecir precios, en la orosfera platónica llegamos a predecir precio y tiempo en la plata basándonos en análisis técnico con unos resultados muy aceptables y no pasa nada, que alguna vez metemos la pata, no pasa nada, si total aqui venimos a divertirnos...



Gracias, por tus palabras de aliento y tu comprensión, después de todo, no es que sea muy nuevo aquí, pero mis conocimientos son muy limitados, pero el vídeo, por ejemplo, de Jonathan Tepper en el programa Singulars, es de la televisión catalana, pero él lo explica todo en castellano, ya en su momento ayudé a traducir a dos economistas catalanes que hablaron en catalán (y esa es mi aportación más válida a burbuja.info, pon manelic77 en youtube y verás la traducción que colaboré junto con Micru, FTL, la verdad es que toda la currada se la llevó Micru), si quieres ver lo que dice este señor, está en castellano para que más gente lo entienda, pero, es que es un licenciado por Oxford en Historia Económica, y si lo escuchas, no tiene pelos en la lengua para decir que España está intelectualmente en bancarrota: minuto 10
Que ha comprado oro: minuto 6:20 (Soros también está comprando oro), para prevenir inundar el mercado con dinero fiat no respaldado en oro. 
Que los políticos no asumen la responsabilidad por lo que ha pasado en España: minuto 4:20
Jonathan Tepper - Televisió de Catalunya
Y estas pequeñas cosas son lo único que puedo aportar al foro.

Otros dijeron en su momento que hay una indigencia intelectual absoluta en la política española, los que nos gobiernan no son muy listos, ninguno ha pisado Oxford o Harvard ni para hacer una conferencia:
YouTube - ‪Singulars entrevista Santiago Niño y Marc Vidal - Subtitulos Micru, FTL y manelic77 - Parte 3/4‬&rlm;
Minuto 3:40.


----------



## skifi (14 Jun 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No te desanimes, esa no era mi intención.
> 
> Quería decir que es mejor tener 40 kilos que 10. Y mejor tener 1 kilo que 300 gramos.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, es un desánimo constructivo. He aprendido (y estoy aprendiendo) un montón leyendo este foro, y observando cómo los que más sabéis nos estáis aleccionando, o, al menos, compartiendo con pomperos como yo vuestras experiencias. Es el saber cómo están las cosas, preveer hacia dónde van, observar cómo el que puede se está preparando para esa situación, y la impotencia de tener pocos recursos para, si no aprovechar la situación, por lo menos no salir muy malparado de ella. :| 

Pero el compartir con vosotros en un post mi sensación no es para lamentarme, sino para dejar reflejado también cómo es el punto de vista de los que jugamos en las ligas inferiores  A veces llega uno a pensar que todos los que pasan por estas páginas manejan los metales por carretillas, pero también estamos los humildes, a rebufo. 



Aferro dijo:


> Skifi
> 
> Piano, piano, si va lontano.
> Tu ves a la tuya. Compra cada mes algun k12 si puedes, k20 o alguna onza y ya esta. Aqui hay mucho argentofilo "gerontofilico" y no se puede ni debe competir con ellos.
> ...



Se hace lo que se puede, si un mes cae algo pues fenomenal. Si un mes se acaba en numeros rojos, a apretarse el cinturón. Seguro que no soy el único por aquí que se ve en esta situación =) Gracias por el apunte.



barricade dijo:


> es lo malo de no tener liquidez , yo me conformo con agregar una que otra onza cada mes..



Totalmente de acuerdo, y, al menos, ser consciente de lo que se cuece fuera de la "opinion" (o desopinión) mayoritaria de la población...


----------



## manelic77 (15 Jun 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Has respondido perfectamente,y he de decirte que coincidimos,pienso igual que tu,a pesar de q he ido haciendo previsiones de precio,siempre he dejado claro que la mejor opcion bajo mi punto de vista es comprar plata fisica,y abstenerse de ETF o papel,y siempre con dinero q no se necesite,y creo que va a tirar para arriba. Yo por ejemplo estoy esperando a fin de mes para cobrar paga extra y tendre un dinero que no necesito y lo utilizare para comprar mas plata fisica,y te puedo asegurar que no tengo poca,hay foreros que me han vendido mucha y lo saben. En definitiva,no hay motivo para qvdiscrepemos porque compartimos ideas. Un saludo.



Gracias a ti, compañero, parece que se me entiende el mensaje:
Sé que va a subir oro, plata, y cualquier metal o commoditie, pero no sé cuándo ni cuánto.
Por ello, veo muy apropiado lo que dice el otro forero: Al menos, una moneda cada mes, si puedes un K12 o un K20 (aunque aún quedan suficientes monedas de 12 €, y mientras haya de 12 sólo compraría una de 20 del año correspondiente, para ver lo fea que es, pero para invertir, de 12 € hasta que desaparezcan del mercado), al mes, y pensar que es tu hucha "metálica". Si puedes más, yo compré una Kookaburra que es una preciosidad (una onza de plata pura), a 35 € aproximadamente.
Algún día, así lo espero, esta hucha nos dará muchas alegrías.


----------



## Taxidermista (15 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> en cincuentines te aseguro que 10 kg, ocupan bastante. Ya tendría que ser grande esa caja de zapatos jeje.



Más bien pequeña, son 6 tubos con unas medidas aproximadas de 25 cm de longitud y 2 cm de diámetro, difícilmente llenarían la base de una caja de zapatos cualquiera. Para llenarla a rebosar probablemente necesitarías 40 ó 50 kilos.


----------



## mk73 (15 Jun 2011)

Sí, está claro. Te agencias unos tubos de esos o los compras y evidentemente puedes meter muchossss cincuentines. Al igual que si hablamos de otras monedas, pues más de lo mismo. Fijate en los tubos de las onzas de EEUU, mira si caben onzas o todas las onzas que van en una caja de esas.
pero me referia a que fuesen sueltos


----------



## Eldenegro (15 Jun 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Más bien pequeña, son 6 tubos con unas medidas aproximadas de 25 cm de longitud y 2 cm de diámetro, difícilmente llenarían la base de una caja de zapatos cualquiera. Para llenarla a rebosar probablemente necesitarías 40 ó 50 kilos.



Perdon, pero en esos tubos no se lo que guardaras, pero karlillos seguro que no.

El diametro de la moneda son 33mm, o sea, 3.3 cm.

Vale que 10 kilos son bastante cantidad y que al ser plata es algo voluminoso, pero tampoco es tanto espacio.

Ademas, recomendaria tenerlo en varios sitios, no todo junto


----------



## Taxidermista (15 Jun 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Perdon, pero en esos tubos no se lo que guardaras, pero karlillos seguro que no.
> 
> El diametro de la moneda son 33mm, o sea, 3.3 cm.
> 
> ...



Sí, tienes razón, el diámetro es de 33 mm, pero sigue siendo lo mismo. En una caja de zapatos caben mucho más de 10 kilos, enrollados en tubos o sin enrollar.


----------



## gamusino30 (16 Jun 2011)

En la órbita de la agricultura es donde la gran industria tiene una eficacia más revolucionaría, puesto que destruye el reducto de la sociedad antigua, el “campesino”, sustituyéndolo por el obrero asalariado. De este modo, las necesidades de transformación y los antagonismos del campo se nivelan con los de la ciudad.


----------



## gamusino30 (16 Jun 2011)

La ex¬plotación rutinaria e irracional es sustituida por la aplicación tecno¬lógica y consciente de la ciencia. La ruptura del primitivo vínculo familiar entre la agricultura y la manufactura, que rodeaba las ma¬nifestaciones incipientes de ambas, se consuma con el régimen ca¬pitalista de producción. Pero, al mismo tiempo, este régimen crea las condiciones materiales para una nueva y más alta síntesis o coordinación de la agricultura y la industria, sobre la base de sus formas desarrolladas en un sentido antagónico.


----------



## skifi (16 Jun 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Te sorprenderias de lo que se puede hacer apretandose el cinturón o vendiendo cosas viejas que tienes por casa en eBay. Mirate unos videos de "Ajuste de cuentas" a parte de echar unas risas veras lo que es ser gastizo. Yo quitandome de comprar caprichos innecesarios cada mes, me compro 30 onzas mas cada año.
> 
> Lo de las carretas hasta hace dos días también lo creía, menos mal que hay 2 o 3 figuras ansiosos en el foro. Eso si o hablas con ellos por MP o no te enteras de lo que se cuece. Me piro a la guarderia que al menos no me traumatizan, volvere a Bolsas e inversiones cuando supere el shock, si lo supero.
> 
> Por dios, pero si hasta un jubilado de mi pueblo me vendio una vez 200 pakillos y no daba consejos solo queria dinero.



Seguiré el consejo, la verdad es que no está la cosa como para excesos. Ya ni tomo café de la máquina en el curro, agua fresquita que en verano es más sana  Eso, que no fumo, que no bebo, que no tomo otras sustancias ilegales, y que mi señora me tiene suficientemente satisfecho como para no tener que buscar fuentes de placer alternativo y de pago, espero que me haga llegar a esos objetivos. Que viendo cómo anda el patio, luego vendrá el llanto y el rechinar de dientes...

Tengo poco contacto por MP en el foro (soy un recién llegado al fin y al cabo, leo mucho pero posteo poco, me falta el caché), así que me pierdo esos conocimientos, pero ya ilustra mucho lo que se puede aprender por aquí. Coincido en que daba la impresion de que el forero medio pilotaba bastante más en lo de acumular metales en casa (o lugares de confianza), pero igual es que somos perros que ladran mucho y luego no da para más (salvo, por supuesto, los que con mucho sobrepasan la media, que visto lo visto los cuentas con los dedos de 2 manos).

Ánimo con lo del shock. Igual es que la gente prefiere no airear las posesiones, por si los albanokosovares les rastrean el IP...


----------



## gamusino30 (17 Jun 2011)

Al crecer de un modo incesante el predominio de la población urbana, aglutinada por ella en grandes centros, la producción capitalista acumula, de una parte, la fuerza histórica motriz de la sociedad, mientras que de otra parte perturba el metabolismo entre el hombre y la tierra; es decir, el retorno a la tierra de los elementos de ésta consumidos por el hombre en forma de alimento y de vestido, que constituye la condición natural eterna sobre que descansa la fecundidad per¬manente del suelo. Al mismo tiempo, destruye la salud física de los obreros.240


----------



## Vedast_borrado (17 Jun 2011)

Sólo presumen los mentirosos y los inconscientes.


----------



## manelic77 (21 Jun 2011)

¿Alguien sabía que Soros había vendido todas sus posiciones en plata y oro semanas antes de primeros de mayo?
Fuente: El histórico ascenso y desplome de la Plata : Economía Personal

"Los fondos de Soros se han deshecho de posiciones en plata y oro en semanas recientes"

Lo que es tener información privilegiada, y si leéis el artículo, un parado comprando plata esperando que repunte, le habían dicho que la plata estaría con un precio 3 veces más alto:
"Había oído que la plata podía llegar hasta US$150 por onza este año".
Un parado comprando plata antes de primeros de mayo, y un multimillonario vendiendo plata con prisa en el mismo período.
Me parece que lo dijo Fabián Estapé: Siempre pagan los pobres.


----------



## Tiogelito (21 Jun 2011)

manelic77 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabía que Soros había vendido todas sus posiciones en plata y oro semanas antes de primeros de mayo?
> Fuente: El histórico ascenso y desplome de la Plata : Economía Personal
> 
> "Los fondos de Soros se han deshecho de posiciones en plata y oro en semanas recientes"
> ...




En un foro de este tipo, en el que hay incitaciones a comprar oro o plata "todo lo que puedas", se agradecen otros puntos de vista, más mesurados (por si acaso). Y que cada uno decida...


----------



## gurrumino (21 Jun 2011)

El soros hara' todo lo contrario cuando le salga de los peles', juegan mientras pueden pero todo tiene que volver a su ser mas antes que despues , creo que el parado hizo bien .


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (21 Jun 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> El soros hara' todo lo contrario cuando le salga de los peles', juegan mientras pueden pero todo tiene que volver a su ser mas antes que despues , creo que el parado hizo bien .



El parado compra plata porque ha oido que va subir, es decir, que no sabe por qué compra plata :rolleye: No importa, dentro de pocos años sabrá si hizo bien comprando...o mal vendiendo


----------



## jackaubrey (22 Jun 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Ups, una pequeña aclaración que ayer estaba cegado y no me fije lo que quoteaba.
> 
> Mi anterior Quote a Eldenegro ha sido erroneo, mi comentario no iba para el ni mucho menos, sus aportaciones son muy valoradas en el foro. Se me paso remarcar en negrita "pero tampoco es tanto espacio.". 10 Kilos no ocupan NADA.
> 
> ...



Querido gamusino
No se enfade,al contrario, tomelo como una lección para el futuro....
Aprovechela para próximos movimientos....
Es muy fácil opinar cuando el dinero no es tuyo, el tiempo deja a cada uno en su sitio 
Un saludo


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Jun 2011)

Últimamente no sigo mucho el foro, ¿qué ha pasado?¿se ha descubierto que algún metalero no tenía metales?


----------



## Depeche (1 Jul 2011)

La cosa está bastante fea para la plata a corto plazo,aún queda bastante caída,habrá que tener paciencia, lo mejor es ir acumulando poco a poco plata física cuando llegue a soportes,yo por ejemplo la espero bastante más abajo,de momento me abstengo a comprar.


----------



## uojoo (1 Jul 2011)

A que se debe este overspot gigante del mas del 15% en todas las monedas standard de inversion en las tiendas alemanas respecto al london fix?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Jul 2011)

uojoo dijo:


> A que se debe este overspot gigante del mas del 15% en todas las monedas standard de inversion en las tiendas alemanas respecto al london fix?



Creo que un 15 % es un premium más o menos normal para las filarmónicas, las eagles o maples suelen estar un poco más caras.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Jul 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> La cosa está bastante fea para la plata a corto plazo,aún queda bastante caída,habrá que tener paciencia, lo mejor es ir acumulando poco a poco plata física cuando llegue a soportes,yo por ejemplo la espero bastante más abajo,de momento me abstengo a comprar.



Si tu eres bajista es que esto va para arriba


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Creo que un 15 % es un premium más o menos normal para las filarmónicas, las eagles o maples suelen estar un poco más caras.



En silberinvestor actualizan más o menos cada 2 horas el precio, las *filarmónicas* suelen tener un 13% de overspot, aunque no es raro que se llegue a 15% o a 10%. Al menos desde hace un par de meses. Todo esto sin contar costes de envío, transferencia o almacenamiento.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Jul 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> En silberinvestor actualizan más o menos cada 2 horas el precio, las *filarmónicas* suelen tener un 13% de overspot, aunque no es raro que se llegue a 15% o a 10%. Al menos desde hace un par de meses. Todo esto sin contar costes de envío, transferencia o almacenamiento.



Ten en cuenta que en la portada de silberinvestor ponen el precio más barato.


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que en la portada de silberinvestor ponen el precio más barato.



Ya, ya, te estaba corroborando.


----------



## Moncho (4 Jul 2011)

Los fondos rebajan a mnimos de un ao su apuesta por commodities,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## Depeche (7 Sep 2012)

La plata volando, próxima parada en 37,50 dolares, y posiblemente llegue antes de fin de septiembre.


----------



## sprinser (7 Sep 2012)

_*Depeche septiembre de 2011.*_

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/255921-segun-mi-nuevo-analisis-plata-llegara-a-maximos-25-de-noviembre.html


----------



## arckan69 (7 Sep 2012)

la gran pregunta es: una vez alcanzado máximos históricos, se mantendrá o bajará como ya lo hizo cuando tocó los 50$ ?

Hasta cuándo hay que mantener los metales preciosos, visto de otra manera.


----------



## Depeche (7 Sep 2012)

Yo creo que llegará a 60 dólares como mínimo,pero lo normal sería verla en 75,me refiero a una vez superado el 50


----------



## arckan69 (7 Sep 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo creo que llegará a 60 dólares como mínimo,pero lo normal sería verla en 75,me refiero a una vez superado el 50



y después? supongo que alcanzaría niveles jamás vistos.

Otra pregunta acerca de esto, para contrastar opiniones, es qué ratio oro/plata tenéis y qué porcentaje sobre vuestra cartera. 

Si os sirve de ejemplo, y siguiendo la guía de atanor, oro/plata 3a1 y es el 20% de la cartera.

No se si conoceis rankia, ahí está uno de los llamados gurús, defiende la plata más que el oro, es Francisco Llinares, la verdad me hace dudar de mi ratio.

Saludos


----------



## j.w.pepper (7 Sep 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> y después? supongo que alcanzaría niveles jamás vistos.
> 
> Otra pregunta acerca de esto, para contrastar opiniones, es qué ratio oro/plata tenéis y qué porcentaje sobre vuestra cartera.
> 
> ...



Ratio 1/2, a la plata aunque más volátil que el oro, le veo más recorrido alcista, el peak plata, sus usos industriales, su relación histórica con el oro ahora por debajo de ella, y que hasta este último agosto este año ha estado relativamente barata, me han animado invertir en ella.


----------

